# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  magos en murcia¿?

## mochilo24

Hola acabo de llegar a este foro, compre unos trucos en tiendamagia y vi esta públicidad llevo poco tiempo un año aproximadamente y cada vez me gusta mas me he leido unos cuantos libros y he mirado algun k otro video, pero me gustaria poder contactar con gente k tb le guste dentro de murcia, yo soy de cartagena , y tb me gustaria saber si por murcia hay alghun tipo de tienda o de reuniones, muchas gracias y espero seguir con vosotros mucho tiempo y poder aprender d vosotros.

----------


## ARENA

Hola mochilo24 , soy Ruben de Murcia aunque mi nickname es ARENA , en el foro he visto a Gines que tambien es de Murcia, podriamos ponernos de acuerdo y quedar algun dia por Murcia , Gines comenta que el año pasado hubo reuniones y habian 3 mas mi email es arenalab@yahoo.es
ponganle fecha a la proima reunion

Por curiosidad que edad tienes mas o menos?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Hita tambien es de por allí, creo. Yo vivo en Torre-Pacheco a unos kilometros de la Capital.


Esto creo que deberia de estar en otro subforo.    :Smile1:

----------


## ARENA

Yo soy de Murcia Ciudad.
KLiMoCHo: Porque deberia estar en otro subforo ? No podriamos dejar este sitio para los magos que estemos en Murcia ?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Lo decia por el tema general del post... no tenia nada que ver con la Cartomagia  :Wink1: .

Para este tipo de conversaciones está el subforo Cambalache.

Un saludo.

----------


## ARENA

Ya estamos en el subforo cambalache, a ver si escriben aqui los otros magos de Murcia , Hita porejemplo,
porque no dicen su edad para ver si organizamos una reunion saber donde podriamos hacerla, yo tengo 30 años y soy chico, aunque mi nickname parece de mujer. Pero entre con el para probar esto que es el nombre de mi perra y ahora ya me enganche y ya me quede con el.

le voy a mandar a los magos de Murcia este link y lo dejamos para nosotros Ok?

----------


## ARENA

Esta es la lista de los magos que se que son de Murcia, si ahy alguno mas porfavor digalo

KLiMoCHo
Gines
Hita
Mochilo24
pepepotero
Ruhat
Arena
CHEMAFR_CWG

ya les envie un mp para que se unan en este subforo.

----------


## medy

Hola:
Pues para los magos de Murcia que no conocen este evento, dire que  en Caravaca de la Cruz se han venido organizando por  nuestro amigo Jockins unos encuentros de magos muy muy interesantes y  en todos ellos ha habido grandes figuras de nuestro mundo tanto nacionales  como internacionales, el ambiente  es fenomenal, la feria magica esta estupenda y las atracciones y conferencias geniales.
Esperemos que nuestro amigo Jockins  siga  en la brecha y cuente  con al apoyo necesario por las instituciones de Murcia y se puedan seguir celebrando esas Jornadas magicas.
Saludos Medy

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Yo tengo 22 años, Arena  :Wink1:

----------


## ARENA

Perfecto uno que se puede ir de fiesta

----------


## Ruhat

Hola yo soy de Puerto Lumbreras, y tengo 32 años. Y la idea de juntarnos me parece muy buena. Mi email es jfvillarejo@jfvillarejo.telefonica.net
Un saludo a todos los magos murcianos.
Y a los que no tambien

----------


## ARENA

Pues como alguien tiene que empezar ahi les va ? 
Como Diciembre son fechas dificiles que les parece una reunion para hacer magia y tomar unas copillas

el Sabado
27 de Diciembre u
8 de Enero

Que tal ?
Que lugar prefieren? 
opinen

----------


## CHEMAFR_CWG

Hola a todos...
Me parece buena idea de hacer una "kedada" entre la gente que somos de murcia o alrededores.
Aprovecho de paso para saludaros a todos.
Soy de Cartagena y tengo 23 años. 
Nos vemos.
PD: Gracias ARENA por mandarnos una notificacion.

----------


## Hita

Hola ha todos Murcianicos.... soy el Hita voy a tengo 26 años y estoy ansioso por saber el dia de la KEDADA, yo propongo si fuese posible que fuera sabado ya que es el mejor dia para mi, auque estoy abierto para negociar jajajaja es broma, pero creo que es el mejor día.

Un saludo a todos 

Y KEDADA EN MURCIA YA.[/b]

----------


## CHEMAFR_CWG

Hola a todos...
Alguno de todos vosotros conoce alguna tienda de magia, asociacion, escuela, por aqui cerca. Estoy venga a buscar y nada mas que conozco la asociacion que me dijo KaLiMoCho. En cartagena seguro que no hay nada, pero por murcia tiene que haber algo.
Espero vuestras respuestas.
Seguire  buscando....
-Saludos a todos-

----------


## gines

hola chicos,yo me llamo gines, y tengo 26 años,con respecto a una esuela o asociacion tenemos una en san javier,se llama AMIP,bueno unos amigos y yo en total 3 o 4 quedamos casi todos los sabados por la tarde en murcia,y yo que me pensaba que habia pocos magos en murcia y ya van saliendo jejeje,por cierto yo vivo muy cerca de torre pacheco,y de cartagena soy de sucina un pueblo que hay cerca de san javier.venga os dejo mi telefono es 609389646,no tardeis en llamarme,yo hago magia de cerca en general,cartas monedas ,bolas de esponja, y nada que me alegro de haberos encontrado venag llamademe yaaaaaaaa jejejeje,bueno cuando querais un saludo

----------


## ARENA

Que tal Gines , Avisanos que sabado vas a quedar con los otros, para poder unirnos.

Saludos

----------


## gines

de acuerdo el proximo sabado que no se si sera este, que quedemos os aviso,y hacemos unas magias.saludos compañeros.

----------


## gines

hola chicos este sabado 19,hay una quedada en murcia capital,sera en las puerta de la renault,es en la ronda norte, sobre las 4 30 de la tarde,saludos magicos a todos.el ke kira k se apunte.

----------


## ARENA

:-( 
Me caaa.... en la le......  yo este sabado no puedo , me es imposible porque me tengo que ir de Murcia pero el proximo sabado que haya quedada voy seguro.

Ojala vayan muchos y se hagan mas quedadas despues nos cuentan que tal. Para los solteros la magia sirve entre otras cosas para ligar que tengan suerte.

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Yo intentaré ir... solo me queda saber como llegar a la renault.....y a la Ronda Norte xD

----------


## gines

klimocho,es muy facil,tu cojes la autovia y vas a murcia,cuando llegues a murcia veras un a salida que pone "ronda sur" esa NO,luego otra que pone murcia centro"esa NO y la siguiente pone RONDA NORTE, ESA SI.y cuando entres por alli vera que la renault te queda ala izquierda de una redonda que hay al entrar es muh facil,y si te lias me llamas por tlefono.un saludo.

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Bueno, solo deciros, a los que no pudisteis asistir a la micro KDD que se hizo ayer en Murcia... que fue una velada sublime. Yo me lo pasé de vicio :D

----------


## gines

jejeje si klimocho fue micro jejeje,pero estuvo muy bien,por lo menos nos conocimos,y hechamos un rato magico,un aviso para todos tened cuidado con la vision cosmica de klimocho,(lo ve todooooo)jejeje mne lo pase muy bien, aver si la semana que viene hacemos otra.y el hita disfruto el doble con el partido jejeje,muy bien.bueno un saludooooooo

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos, si, la KDD del sabado, ESTUVO DE MUERTE!! lo unico ke tuvimos una mujer ke parecia ke le gustaba el pitrenke  8) , jejeje, bueno un saludo a todos y hasta la proxima.. :twisted:

----------


## Hita

> jejeje si klimocho fue micro jejeje,pero estuvo muy bien,por lo menos nos conocimos,y hechamos un rato magico,un aviso para todos tened cuidado con la vision cosmica de klimocho,(lo ve todooooo)jejeje mne lo pase muy bien, aver si la semana que viene hacemos otra.y el hita disfruto el doble con el partido jejeje,muy bien.bueno un saludooooooo


Gines, no me fastidies y no des pistas sobre mi opcion futbolistica, por ke me moskeo  :evil: (VISCA EL BARÇA) upss seme ha escapao jejeje  :D y por si no le habia dicho antes, la kDD de sabado ESTUVO DE P.... MADRE!! jajajaja hasta la proximaaaaaaa........ :twisted:

----------


## KLiMoCHo

:shock:  Que rrraro, ¿no?

 :Lol:

----------


## ARENA

Que pena que no pude ir pero espero que esa haya sido la primera de muchas si la semana que viene se organiza otra me apunto 100%
pero cuentenos mas a donde fueron ? cuantos fueron ? hasta que hora terminaron ? algun ligue ?  etc etc

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Fuimos a una mini-cafeteria que habia por ahi cerca. Solo eramos 4 gatos y a las siete tuvimos que cortar porque habia partido xD.

Y bueno ligar lo que se dice ligar no... pero Ginés le entró por los ojos a una muchacha a la que dejó prendada con sus juegos de mágia.

P.D.: Nuestras fuentes de información nos dicen que la "joven" iva un poco bebida xD

----------


## ARENA

Que les parece este sabado 26 de Noviembre ? quienes podrian ?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Por mi vale. De momento confirmo mi asistencia. En caso de no poder ir ya aviso.

----------


## gines

hola chavales,pues este sabado si no se tuerce la cosa hacemos otra.a ver si la gente se anima,que estuvo muy bien. :P

----------


## CHEMAFR_CWG

:-(  Muy buenas de nuevo...
Yo este sabado no puedo, ya que trabajo x la noche (no seais mal pensados... :twisted: )
Estoy deseando poder ir a alguna, pero normalmente trabajo.
 :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Ruhat

Yo es que los sabados no puedo, trabajo. Si alguien si anima un domingo por mi no habría problema. En fin sino, espero poder asistir algun sabado. De todas maneras, seguir asi a ver si la cosa sigue aumentando. Salduos

----------


## Hita

Yo este sabado tampoco puedo..... pero bueno si vais vosotros, ke paseis una tarde MAGICA.... ya contareis...... :twisted:

----------


## ARENA

Pues los que pueden ir que hora y en que lugar sugieren ?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Hombre, yo no conozco Murcia...elejiria el mismo lugar del fin de semana pasado xD.

Pero si se cambia, todo es cuestión de indicar cual y omo llegar ^^

----------


## ARENA

A donde fueron la vez pasada ?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Quedamos en "La Renault"...o lo que queda de ella, está(ba)justo enfrente de la sede del diario La Opinión. 

Despues fuimos a una cafeteria que habia por un barrio cercano (Creems que es la única del lugar).

----------


## ARENA

Si quieren quedamos en el mismo lugar y decidimos a donde ir les parece bien a las 4:30 igual que la vez pasada ? hasta ahora creo que vamos tu yo y Gines alguien mas ??

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Mi hermano de momento tambien, que acaba de empezar tambien con el canuto ^___^u.

Usease, que de momento... del foro somos 4. Falta ver si va algún amigo de Gines tambien.

----------


## ARENA

Hasta ahora se que somos :

Tu,
Tu Hermano y
Yo quien es el cuarto ?

Gines dijo que si podia pero no ha vuelto a escribir nada.
Si estas por ahi avisanos.
Les parece bien el horario?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

> Hasta ahora se que somos :
> 
> Tu,
> Tu Hermano y
> Yo quien es el cuarto ?
> 
> Gines dijo que si podia pero no ha vuelto a escribir nada.
> Si estas por ahi avisanos.
> Les parece bien el horario?



Es verdad... seme escapó el punto xD


A mi si me viene bien la hora....pero vamos.... lo que la gente diga.

----------


## ARENA

Ya le envie un Mp y un mail a Gines si el no tiene inconveniente quedamos enfrente de la Renault (Antigua) 
a las 4:30 del sabado 26 de Noviembre y ya decidimos a donde ir ?

Hecho ?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Por mi vale, aunque ahora las cosas se me están torciendo. Mañana tarde o a más tardar el sábado por la mañana confirmo la hora a la que puedo asistir y a la que me marcho.

----------


## ARENA

Pues hecho ahi nos vemos, ojala en lo que queda se apunten mas.
Gines habia dicho que si pero sigue sin dar señales de vida.

----------


## Hita

Ke pena ke no pueda ir el sabado, pero espero y deseo que paseis una tarde magica y si no pasa na, a la proxima voy yo y otro mago de mi pueblo.

Saludoooosssss.. :twisted: 

PD: Llevad cuidadin con la mujer de la samana pasada jejeje...

----------


## gines

ya estoy aquiiiiiiiiiiiiii jejejeje,lo siento pero e estado liado,pero bueno,que si que yo voy tambien alas 4 30en la renault(mejor dicho el solar)que esta al lado del diario la opinion,voy a ver si viene mi amigo pepe de murcia y juan de cehegin,bueno pues ya esta.por cierto arena apuntate mi telefono por lo que sea asi me tienes 609389646.mañana nos vemos.

----------


## ARENA

Perfecto, ahora ya confirmado vamos:

Gines
KLiMoCHo
Hermano de KLiMoCHo
Pepe ?
Juan ?
Yo

Mi telefono es 661-32-45-42

Ahi nos vemos. No olviden llevar todos sus avalorios magicos.

----------


## Hita

Señores buena noticias el Hita y otro mas vamos mañana a la KKD a las 4,30 en la renault....

Saludosssss....... :twisted:

----------


## gines

alli nos vemos,una prediccion hita va enviar un mensaje en cuestion de segundos.................

----------


## Hita

> alli nos vemos,una prediccion hita va enviar un mensaje en cuestion de segundos.................



Gines, tienes ke practicar mas..... jajajaja :twisted:

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Una predicción a lo Aramís Fuster   :D

----------


## ARENA

Si que es buena noticia Hita, corrigiendo la lista :

Gines 
KLiMoCHo 
Hermano de KLiMoCHo 
Pepe ? 
Juan ? 
Hita
Amigo de Hita
Yo 

Ahi nos vemos.

----------


## CHEMAFR_CWG

Joer chicos, que rabia no poder ir... :evil: 
Me gustaria mucho poder asistir a una kedada como la que teneis mañana sabado. Cada vez somos mas. Esperemos que esto poco a poco vaya creciendo......y yo aprendiendo!!!
En fin, desearos que paseis una buena tarde y esperar que se repitan.
Un saludo. :D

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos.
Ante todo decir, ke lo de esta tarde ha estado muy pero ke muy bien, han sido dos horas y media muy magicas, a mi por lo menos me ha parecido poco mas de media hora.
Si hubiera ke destacar algo seria la carita de bobos ke nos ha dejado el maestro Gines con sus juegos, ha faltado alguna gente, pero espero ke pa la proxima nos conozcamos ya todos.

En fin, un saludo y a practicar..  :twisted:

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Fue mágico, pa que decir más :D

----------


## ARENA

Estoy de acuerdo con Hita ,fue genial, quedamos en una cafeteria en Murcia y fuimos 5 al principio empezamos a hacer cada quien sus trucos
 y a enseñarselos a los demas  pero cuando Hita y Gines se calentaron los demas nos convertimos en meros espectadores.

Para los que no fueron espero que se unan la proxima vez, se pasa un rato increible.

De hecho se planteo hacer mas Quedadas incluso con publico.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## gines

hola chicos,estuvo muy bien la quedada,yo lo pase genial,muy buena gente buen ambiente,la proxima vez seguro que viene mas gente,bueno un saludo para todos que sois unos exageradossssssss,(ellos son los verdaderos maestros)un abrazo y seguimos por aqui.

----------


## mochilo24

Hola amigos llevo varios dias sin internet pk me he cambiado de compañia y desde mi trabajo no me dejan meterme en los foros, siento mucho no oder responder a vustros mensajes, pero a partior de ya podeis disponer de mi para lo que necesiteis  muchas gracias por la atencion  y los mensajes privados que acabode  leer pero ya os dije k nopude contestar, espero a partir de hoy participar con vosotros en este foro y en proximas kedadas un saludo de  JESUS ciao amigos hasta pronto

----------


## ARENA

Va a haber quedada este sabado ?

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Yo tengo trabajo familiar el Sábado por la mañana, pero intentaré estar desliado para por la tarde.

Tengo que varear unos cuantos olivos y puede que den mucha faena.

Asiqie de momento si se hace Quedada para este sábado yo y mi hermano lo tenemos dificil, asique para no tener lios con la lista prefiero no apuntarme de momento.

----------


## mochilo24

si hay este sabado contar conmigo  ok,

----------


## ARENA

Pues hasta ahora no han contestado mas que Klimocho y tu , y Klimocho no puede haber si contestan Gines e Hita y la hacemos.

----------


## gines

hola chicos,pues yo esta tarde no puedo,tengo que hacer unas cosas,en fin .pues eso esta semana no puedo,os mando un salduo y esta semana hablamos.un abrazo :twisted:

----------


## Hita

Señores lo siento por no haber contestado antes... yo esta tarde tampoco puedo, me voy de comida.

Yo propongo ke kedemos el dia ke mochilo le venga bien, ya ke no ha podido venir ningun sabado y se le ve ke tiene ganas.

Mochilo, te vendria bien el sabado 10 de diciembre??

Un saludo a todos.. :twisted: 

PD: Gines, si kieres clases de Ingles, ya sabes.... a mi no me llames, ke no temgo ni p..a idea jejeje.

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Yo lo confirmo...esta tarde ni yo ni mi hermano podemos ir. Otra vez será ^^u

----------


## mochilo24

Yo creo que si puedo  porque trabajo por la mañana y la tarde la tengo libre pero de todas formas quedar cuando pueda el mayor numero de personas, yo tengo gamas e conoceros porque nunca he estado en ninguna quedada , puesto que  llevo poco tiempo en esto , y por eso creo que cuanto mas presonas  mejor , bueno ya me direis ok un saludo a todos.

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos, como esta el tema para mañana hacer una KDD a eso de las 16.30 en la Renault??

Espero respuestas, aunke se ke es un poco tarde para decirlo.

saludos.. :twisted:

----------


## ARENA

Yo desgraciadamente ya no puedo hasta Enero, pero estamos en contacto para que a partir de Enero hacer  por lo menos 1 o 2 al mes, no?

Tambien esta pendiente la de ir a un Pub con gente y hacer magia pero ya con publico asi que prepararese:

Saludos

----------


## gines

hola chavales yo mañana SI puedo,vamos quien se apunta........... un saludo.

----------


## Hita

Bueno para mañana por ahora estamos Gines y yo.
Mochilo como lo tienes mañana? 
Klimocho y a ti ke tal?
Venga, vamos señores, mañana a las 16.30 en la renault.

----------


## mochilo24

yo pdria hacer un esfuerzo y estar alli , ya k como  nadie decia nada hice planes l k no se hasta k hora podria ya me contais vosotros ok

----------


## gines

pues ya esta esta sabado 10 diciembre,alas 4 30 en la puerta de la renault,donde esta el diario la opinion,un saludo.

----------


## gines

ehhhhh,ultima hora,que hemos quedado alas 4 en el parque de al lado porque vamos a ir a cieza,quien quiera venir que este alli o en la renault alas 4 .mi telefono por si hay algun problema 609389646,saludos

----------


## mochilo24

ufffffff no me a tiempo acabo de llegar a mi casa el trabajo a esa hora no me da tiempo, me parece que yhasta despues e navidad no podre pq m epilla los siguientes trabajando, bueno que lo  paseis bien, ya me contareis

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Lamento no haber contestado antes, pero desde el viernes por la mañana no tenia conexión a internet.

A las próximas Kdds intentaré ir, pero no garantizo nada porque ultimamente tengo ciertos problemillas ^^u

Un saludo!.

----------


## ARENA

Bueno Magos de Murcia este mensaje es solo para desearles feliz Navidad y año nuevo porque como les dije ya no podre quedar hasta Enero pero en cuanto regrese nos ponemos en contacto para quedar mas seguido y a ver si convencemos a Gines de que nos de unos cursillos.

----------


## mabuse

yo tambien soy de murcia.En concreto de aguilas.Paso todo el invierno casi en murcia.Tengo 24 años,practico la magia y cuando querais podemos quedar.Estoy abierto a culaquier magiesperiencia.Mi correo es stunk_pill@hotmail.com.Si no se puede hacer quedada si alguien quiere quedar para tomar un  cafe y compartir algun conocimiento puede mandarme un correo.Si se hace quedada pues mucho mejor.chao

----------


## Hita

Hola Mabuse, posiblemente creo ke hasta el año ke viene no va haber kedada, pero eso si, a partir del año ke viene tenemos ke hacer una kekada por lomenos 2 sabados al mes.
Bueno ya aprovecho para felicitaros las Fiestas a todos y un prospero año nuevo.

Un saludo.. :twisted:

----------


## CHEMAFR_CWG

Hola chicos...
Perdonar la ausencia de todo este tiempo, pero estoy super liado, y ahora en navidades trabajo siempre de tarde y no tengo tiempo a nada. Por si no nos vemos, desearos a todos una faliz navidad y un prospero año magico!!!
Un Magic-abrazo.
                                      CHEMA
..................................................  ...............................

----------


## gines

hola chicos,hace tiempo que nmo me conectaba,pues nada yo tambien os deseo unas felices fiestas,y un feliz año nuevo de todas maneras todavia faltan 2 semanas,jejeje.pues si creo que la proxima quedada sera ya el año que viene,de todas manerasno descarto quedar alguna tarde para tomar un cafe y hacer unas magias ,un saludo.por cierto mabuse no nos conocemos todavia,cuando quieras dame un toque al movil,y vemos que se puede hacer. :P

----------


## mochilo24

felices fiestas a todos,y perdonarme si los proximos dias estoy un poko perdido pero no estoy pasando un buen momento  personal y no me apetece ada hoy he cogido un poco de fuerzas y me conecte un raito pero lo diso k tengais todos felices fiestas y lo  paseis muy bien cia amigos.

----------


## gines

murcianicos,feliz año nuevo a todos(y alos de fuera tambien) bueno esto se ha quedado parado,venga animaros y vamos a empezar este año con mucha magia y muchas quedadas ehhhhhhhh.venga empezad a escribir ya,jejejejej bueno un saludo y haber si dentro de poco nos vemos.

----------


## ARENA

Que tal Gines y Feliz año a todos , yo estoy puestisimo es mas que les parece este sabado 7 de Enero como estan sus agendas?


KLiMoCHo
Gines
Hita
Mochilo24 
pepepotero 
Ruhat
Arena
CHEMAFR_CWG

----------


## mochilo24

a mi me teneis k seguir perdonando pero hasta k no arregle unos asuntitos de  mi vida no estoy con el animo para nada , de todas forma os deseo feliz año y pido nuevamente perdon

----------


## gines

mochilo nada que perdonar hombre,aqui estamos para lo que tehaga falta,un abrazo.arena pues yo este sabado mmmmmmm, pues no se supongo que la gente estara jugando con sus regalos jejeje,yo por  lo menos lo voy a dejar para el sabado proximo,pero sin falta por ,mi parte claro y juan me ha dicho que tambien.por cierto contarnos que os han traido los reyes si habeis (sido buenos).yo como lo e sido espero un libro,un pedazo de libro jejeje,bueno mañana os digo cual es,venga un saludo.

----------


## ARENA

Si la verdad es que es precipitado pero el proximo sabado animense sin pretextos, mochilo animate asi te olvidas un rato de los problemas , pues eso que el sabado que viene el 14 de enero yo estoy listo.

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Yo sus informo que de aqui a unos meses no podré ir... este dia nueve empiezo la instrucción en cádiz... asique ya os avisaré cuando esté disponible :D

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos.

Vamos a empezar el año magico este sabado 14??, a eso de las 4 o 4,30.
Venga vamos a apuntarnos todos los que podamos.

----------


## ARENA

*APUNTADO*, a ver quien ,mas se anima y nos ponemos de acuerdo en el sitio.

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos, Gines no se puede conectar esta semana pero me ha dicho que el y Juan tambien se apuntan. 

Que tal el sabado a eso de las 16,30 en la renault??

Enga vamos a ver si se apunta alguien más.

----------


## ARENA

Confirmado 16:30 en la Renault.

Hita
Gines
Juan
Arena


Venga alguien mas ??

----------


## ARENA

Esta confirmado esto no ? mañana sabado 14 a las 16:30 en la Renault

----------


## Ruhat

Por fin esta vez creo que puedo asistir, ya que estoy de vacaciones.
Si no pasa nada alli estaré.

----------


## ARENA

Hita avisale a Gines y a Juan y a mi que ya esta
Confirmado el sbado 14 de Enero 16:30 en la Renault de Murcia.

Hita
Gines
Juan
Arena
Ruhat

----------


## Hita

Enga señores, mañana la primera KDD del año, a las 16,30 en la Renault

YA SOMOS 5.....

----------


## Dv_Cam

Hola a todos, a mi me gustaria ir , pero este sabado tengo que trabajar, espero que se hagan proximas quedadas y poder asistir a alguna para asi poder conoceros, un saludo.

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos.

Lo primero pediros disculpas por no porder asistir el sabado pasao a la kkd.
Segundo, este sabado a las 16,30 como estaria la cosa, prometo no fallar.

Saludossssss :twisted:

----------


## ARENA

Me fastidia pero este fin de semana tengo que salir, pero el que sigue y el que sigue y el que sigue estoy puesto la verdad es que la ultima estuvo muy bien y no me importaria hacerla seguido. 

Si quedan este sabado no se saturen para que quieran quedar el proximo.

saludos

----------


## Hita

Bueno por ahora estamos Gines y yo para este sábado....
Se apunta alguien mas.....

El sabado a las 16,30 en la renault.

----------


## gines

holaaaaaa ya estoy de nuevo por aqui,este sabado vamos a hacer otra,venga animaros,que el sabado pasado estuvo genial "a que si arena",lo pasamos muy bien,venga este sabado 21 alas 4 30 como ha dicho hita estaremos alli juan y yo,y el hita y el que se apunte.

----------


## Vicente

Hola a todos me llamo Vicente, tengo 15 años y soy de Cartagena.¿Porque no hacemos una asociacion  de magia? :D  es muy facil decirlo la verdad pero esque aqui en Murcia o en Cartagena que yo sepa no hay ni tiendas de magia, ni escuelas , ni circulo magico ni nada de nada, aver si podemos hacer algo.

Un buen sitio para quedar todos seria en la gala anual de magia que se hace en el teatro romea, pero vamos me parece que es en Abril.Luego nos metemos todos en el camerino a hablar con los magos xD.

Bueno un saludo a todos, Vicente.

----------


## gines

hola vicente,pues cerca de cartagena hay un circulo magico,se llama el AMIP(asociacion murciana de ilusionismo y prestidigitacion),esta en san javier,este circulo esta funcionando desde hace 11 años,yo soy miembro desde hace 5 ,nos reunimos los jueves primero y tercero de cada mes,de hecho de cartagena vienen 2 miembros,ponte en contacto conmigo y hablamos,bueno y esto tambien va por los que no lo sabian jejeje,bueno un saludo a todos.

----------


## Vicente

Ok gines ahora te envio un correo y hablamos.

----------


## gines

hola chicos,deciros que este sabado que viene 28 de enero a partir de las 4 de la tarde,viene ala asociacion murciana de ilusionismo la tienda de magia artemagic,haran una demostracion y venta de sus articulos el que este interesado que me llame y le digo la direccion,es en san javier.saludos magicos.

----------


## KLiMoCHo

AAAAAGH.... ¡¡¡¡que envidia!!!!.

Ojalá pudiera ir, pero ahora mismo estoy en San Fernando (Cadiz)... menos mal que tengo un ciber en el cuartel pa poder leeros :D

----------


## gines

hola chicos vamos a animar esto un poco no?,bueno este sabado 11 de febrero se apunta alguien? alas 4 de la tarde en la puerta del diario la opinion(ronda norte) venga animaros..........

----------


## ARENA

Vamos a volver a quedar este sabado 25 de Febrero en Murcia ,donde mismo La antigua Renault(ahora un solar) y a las misma hora 16:30.

A ver quien se anima Si tienen alguna duda mi numero es
661-32-45-42

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos, yo  este sabado por la tarde no puedo ir, pero si alguien quisiera quedar por la mañana yo estaría dispuesto y encantado.

Que tal una KDD el SABADO POR LA MAÑANA :Confused: ?

----------


## ARENA

A que hora seria por la mañana ?
y no es el sabado podrian el domingo ?

----------


## Hita

por mi estupendo a las 11 seria buena hora

----------


## Hita

VIERNES 3 DE MARZO

----------


## ARENA

Hita : Que pasa con el viernes 3 de Marzo no se entiende tu mensaje ??

Como quedamos :

Sabado 11:00
Sabado 16:30 o
Domingo 11:00   :Confused: ??

----------


## Hita

a mi me viene mejor el sabado por la mañana, pero creo que tu no puedes, con lo cual, si quieres el domingo por la mañana tambien podria quedar.

----------


## ARENA

Yo no tengo problema me da igual sabado o domingo,hay que hablar con Gines y con Pepe y ver si ellos pueden, les llamo esta noche y te aviso.

----------


## ARENA

Ya estamos flojeando este año con las quedadas.

Que les parece este fin de semana ? 

El sabado a 25 de Marzo a las 16:30 en la Renault ?

Como ven ?

----------


## xavilito

Yo soy de murcia, lo que pasa que me voy casi todos los fines de semana a valencia porque tengo alli la novia y como sabeis hay cosas que tiran mas que las carretas ...  :D ,de todas formas yo voy mirando este post todas las semanas, si alguna vez me quedo y veo que hay reunión seguro que me apunto, un saludo a todoss!  :twisted:

----------


## _[amigo]_

Me gustaria seguir con este tema ya que es punto de encuentro de todos los camaradas murcianos.Y ya de paso, preguntar como hacen ustedes aqui en murcia para pillar magia y aprenderla.

Un saludo desde cartagena  :Wink1:

----------


## ARENA

Para aprenderla lee en este foro los libros y DVD que se recomiendan y para pedirlos pues,desgraciadamente en Toda la región de murcia no hay ninguna tienda de magia asi que se tienen que pedir los libros , DVD y trucos por internet hay muchas tiendas serias que te envian las cosas incluso contrarembolso.

ejemplo.

www.tiendamagia.com

----------


## _[amigo]_

Ya, de momento dependo de esa magnifica tienda, ya tengo bastantes trucos y algunos libros....Tendre con eso para algunos años  :Wink1: 

Solo era para saber ustedes que estan mas metidos en esto si conociais alguna cercana, gracias.

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Zagalicos, esto está mu paraico... jai que darle vidilla a llas gentes mursianas. ¿Para cuando una quedada como las de antes?

----------


## _[amigo]_

Yo no puedo...pero como si estuviese xDD. Saludos a todos los Murcianos.

----------


## LeNoiR2222

wenassss murcianos, yo soy de murcia capital, tengo 16 años y no llevo mucho en el mundo de la magia pero estoy aprendiendo mucho, cuando una cosa interesa... 
un saludo de ismael

----------


## gines

hola chicos venga hay que animarse y hacer otra kedada un saludo a todos

----------


## ARENA

Que les parece una quedada para este sabado 8 de Julio, incluso se me ocurre que con el buen tiempo podriamos quedar en alguna playa .

Que tal ?

----------


## dreaigon

miren soy ciezanico jaja tengo 14 años , piensan ke por eso no puedo formarm parte de su grupo? porfavor cotestenme me siento solo en estemundo d el amagia

----------


## LeNoiR2222

> miren soy ciezanico jaja tengo 14 años , piensan ke por eso no puedo formarm parte de su grupo? porfavor cotestenme me siento solo en estemundo d el amagia


¿por qué no vas a poder formar parte? siempre que quieras hacer magia, ilusionar, aprender y no solamente saber donde está "el truco", encantado de conocerte! yo tengo 16, somos jovenes pero no hay una edad predefinida. solamente decirte una cosa: no te conviertas en un blaine.

un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

jaja descuida, y claro ke kiero acer magia y no conocer el truco, ya se algunos juegos y tengo mis propias rutinas que aunque pekeñas par ami de = importancia que cualkier otra . por tanto kiero formar parte en esas reuniones que aceis etc porfavor contestenme

----------


## LeNoiR2222

A mi me gustaria hacer alguna, como ha propuesto ARENA pero ahora en vaciones a mi me viene muy mal, pero que no quita que podais hacerla vosotros, si tuviera carnet y coche y dependiera menos de mis padres todo estaría solucionado.

a dreaigon: qué tipo de magia prefieres?

----------


## dreaigon

a ver , la gentr esolo kiere conocer le truco y san seacabo, pero yo pienso ke la magia es mas ke eso es le cojunto en la actuacion, como expones el truco, los gnas , como entras ala memoria de la gente y acen ke te recuerden como alquel gran mago ke izo milagros con una carta o cualkier objeto. de zona de la region eres?¿

----------


## LeNoiR2222

de murcia capital.
pero quiero decir si te gusta más la magia de cerca, la cartomagia, la magia con monedas, mentalismo...

----------


## dreaigon

la magia preferida por mi es la de escenario, pero ahora mismoestoy muy interesado en la manipulacion de cartas.

----------


## Cheeky

Hola a todos. 

En Murcia parece que está muy apagada la comunidad mágica. Llevo aproximadamente un año en esto de la magia, sobre todo en la cartomagia y aunque hago mis progresos, se echa de menos los comentarios de alguien que sepa más que tú y que te corrija o te oriente.

Además, siempre viene bien poder hablar de algo que te gusta, ya que en el círculo de amigos no es posible comentar dificultades de ciertos trucos sin destriparlos. Bueno, creo que todos hemos pasado por algo parecido en algún momento.

Mi messenger está disponible para los que quieran contactar conmigo y espero que en la próxima quedada pueda estar con vosotros tomando algo y pasándolo bien  :Wink1: 

Un afectuoso saludo.

----------


## gines

hola chicos,como estais con este calor.bueno era para decir un par de cosas,al chico de cieza decirle que alli hay varios magos uno de ellos muy amigo mio se llama pedro y creo que es conocido por alli,de hecho yo voy mucho por alli y quedamos los dos,para hacer magia por alli.cheky cuando kieras kedamos y vemos algo porque yo cuando llevaba un año en esto(ahora van 6)estaba siempre deseando quedar con algun mago para hablar y aprender mas,yo al principioestaba muy solo y tenia que ir hasta elche para estar con magos,pero despues conoci a mas gente de aki(arena,hita,juan,pedro ,pepe...)y hemos hecho buenas migas hemos aprendido siempre que nos hemos juntado(arena cuenta lo de la araña y el niño jejejej)bueno en fin yo soy de un pueblo ke se llama sucina y cuando kerais ke nos veamos llamadme o por el mesenger.un saludo.

----------


## nano

Buenas a tod@s, posteo en este apartado del foro siendo mi primera vez , ya que encontre este foro por casualidad navegando por la red no hace mucho tiempo.

Realmente lo hago solo por presentarme a vosotros que veo que habeis hecho de un hilo todo un subforo sobre la gente de murcia y alrededores. ( siendo yo de cartagena )

Y nada como todo esto siempre me ha llamado la antencion pero entre unas cosas y otras nunca tengo tiempo, a ver si esto no se queda en un simple registro y me adentro un poquito en este mundo  :Smile1:  (que conste que soy excesivamente novato  :roll: )

Un saludo.

----------


## gines

pues nada nano bienvenido y aqui estamos para lo que haga falta un saludo...........

----------


## dreaigon

Porque no nos lanzamos, vamos, hagamos una quedada, propongo una en murcia, no se, en algún lugar que conozcais ustedes, ya que yo no bajo mucho a murcia y no conozco, aunque lo ideal seria una casa o un campo o algo así para estar mas a nuestro aire, venga animaos que esto no puede quedarse  así

----------


## dreaigon

Que les parece el sabado 26 de agosto de 2006, digo esa fecha porque son fiestas en mi pueblo y tengo total movilidad por que mi padre no trabaja(pero si es otro dia, mientras sea fin de semana no importa, venga, contesten y haber si podemos quedar.

----------


## nano

El 26 lo veo precipitado... ademas ahora la gente estara de vacaciones. Primero habria que ver donde, como, cuando, porque, quienes... y sobre todo a ver si la gente de esta zona da señales de vida ^^ ( a estas horas de la mañana se me va un poco xD)  8)

----------


## gines

hola chicos,bueno yo este sabado no puedo porqu me voy de viaje,y se que hay varios que tambien lo estan,pero en septiembre tenemos que empezar ya otra vez las quedadas como este año pasado,bueno un saludo.

 por cierto VILLAREJO a ver si te pones en contacto conmigo que se me perdio tu direccion apuntate mi telefono y dame un toque tio 609389646

----------


## Hita

Hola colegas, ke tal va todo?? vamos a ver si nos ponemos al dia ya y empezamos con las kedadas.
 Yo propongo este proximo sabado dia 9 de sep. y tambien propongo ke nos juntemos en algun jardin o en la puerta del corte ingles etc... y hacer magia en la calle, bueno espero respuestas.

Un saludo, Hita.

----------


## dreaigon

Yo creo que estaré en Madrid e quedado en ir a ver la tienda de encarnita. si quereis algo de alli ponerse en contacto conmigo y os lo traigo, ya iré yo a la proxima reunión.

----------


## magojuanillo

hola compañeros, yo tambien soi d murcia,de alquerias para ser mas exacto a unos 10km del centro,bueno pues hable con gines y a ver si nos juntamos si este sabado o al k viene y examos un ratico...jeje bueno lo dicho un saludo y a ver si nos vemos pronto

----------


## gines

hola chicos,ya esta la primera quedada de la tamporada(me a rimao y to) este sabado 8 de septiembre alas 5:30 en la puerta del diario la opinion,vamos ya unos cuantos venga animaros que lo vamos a pasar muy bien,un saludo a todos.

----------


## gines

se me olvidaba el diario la opinion esta para el que no lo sepa en ronda norte,osea que hay que cojer la salida RONDA NORTE y cuando salgas ve mirando ala izquierda y alli mismo esta saudos

----------


## LeNoiR2222

me gustaria ir pero me voy de viaje con mi familia, otra vez será, recuerdos

----------


## nano

> hola chicos,ya esta la primera quedada de la tamporada(me a rimao y to) este sabado 8 de septiembre alas 5:30 en la puerta del diario la opinion,vamos ya unos cuantos venga animaros que lo vamos a pasar muy bien,un saludo a todos.


Sabado 8 de Septiembre?... creo que falla algo jajaja
Sera sabado 9 de sept no?
quien va a ir? a mi me gustaria pero no estoy en fechas de poder coger bus y tirar para murcia ( que ando de examenes :S )

Un saludo

----------


## gines

bueno sera el sabado 9 que es mañana pues vamos de momento
hita
arena
juanillo
gines
pepe
y quizas varios mas que no estan en el foro,venga animaros...

----------


## nano

que tal salio la cosa?

----------


## magojuanillo

hola nano k tal, pues la verdad k salio muy bien , al final nos juntamos 6 y pasamos un buen rato,con ganas d quedar otra vez jjeje, bueno a ver si para la proxima te apuntas ehhh venga un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

ke tal sabado 23 de septiembre, lo digo con tiempo para que la gente opina. a mi me parece buena fecha

----------


## Sombrero

Yo esa fecha no puedo, aquí son las fiestas y como que me es bastante dificil.
Yo a partir de octubre me pillo un bus y quedo.

Saludos!

----------


## nano

> Yo esa fecha no puedo, aquí son las fiestas y como que me es bastante dificil.
> Yo a partir de octubre me pillo un bus y quedo.
> 
> Saludos!


hombre Sombrero para eso que pillen un bus ellos y vengan... asi de paso ven las fiestas jejeje

----------


## magojuanillo

hola chicos , bueno a ver si hacemos ya otra quedada , yo propongo que sea el proximo sabado dia 7 , a ver si nos animamos y vamos todos.Bueno un saludo y a ver que pasa ehhh  8-)

----------


## gines

venga yo estoy con juanillo a ver si este sabado 7 ,quedamos todos un rato,venga animarse...........

----------


## dreaigon

ok, yo si es en Murcia acepto, ¿que os parece venga cheeky  todos los demás animaros y hagamos algo qe tengo ganas de conoceros a todos

----------


## dreaigon

Olle chicos, venga, estamos a viernes y mañana es siete, vamsoa quedar o no, yo propongo decir sitio y hora y que aparezca quien aparezca

----------


## magojuanillo

ok deaigon,llamare a gines a ver que dice , quizas quedemos en la puerta del diario como la otra vez, esta tarde noche lo llamo y concretamos o si no di tu un sitio mismo,respecto a la hora pues sobre las 17 o 17.30 creo que es buena,bueno lo dicho a ver para luego cuando salga del curro esta concretado del todo.un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

Ok, chico, espera, ¿tu me conoces?, ¿nos conocimos en la puebla?, no se, yo llamaré a lorenzo y habe rsi el puede, esta noche ablamos

----------


## magojuanillo

dreaigon si quieres agregame al msn es trinytron2@hot....  y si quieres lo vemos por ahi,yo acabo de hablar con gines y me dice que lo confirma mañana pero casi seguro que si, un saludo

----------


## LeNoiR2222

Me gustaría ir, pero el ser menor de edad me condiciona a lo que decidan hacer mis padres, y no han decidido quedarse.

A ver si puedo ir otro día.

un saludo y pasarlo bien

----------


## dreaigon

YA que la última quedada se anuló, propongo una para el dia 29 de este mismo mes(octubre) con motivo de halloween, ¿Qúe os parece?

----------


## ARENA

Me parece bien pero de normal casi todos pueden mejor los sabados asi es que , que les parece el sabado 28 de Octure ?

----------


## dreaigon

ocuh , es verdad arena, me cole en un dia. Bueno, eso el dia 28 de octubre, y gracias por contestar arena, ya te kiero conocer

----------


## gines

venga quien se anima este sabado 28 alas 4 30 en el diario la opinion,de momento ya vamos unos 5..............alguien mas :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ? :D  :shock:

----------


## ARENA

Si nada pasa de aqui al sabado , apuntado.

----------


## magojuanillo

eyyy gines,pues ignacio y yo iremos lo mas seguro,bueno pues un saludo a todos y asta el sabado...

----------


## dreaigon

ME has contado ya gines?  a por cierot has a visado a pedro?  si no lo has avisado dimelo a mi que yo se lo digo, veo a su madre todos los dias. Y así vamos  juntos sea como sea.

----------


## Hita

Hola chavales, que tal va todo yo este sabado tambien me apunto a las 16,30 en la opinión y para que lo sepais todos la noche de halloween hay magia en la Puebla de Soto.

----------


## mago igmacin

contar conmigo yjuan nos apuntamos a todas pero que las camareras esten buenas asi hacemos magia i tomamos algo mas agusto no :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## mago igmacin

aunque faltaron algunos magos por  puebla de soto las actuaciones estuvieron muy vien si pepe si un saludo a todos chao

----------


## gines

hola chicos,venga levantarse ya que es miercoles jjeeje,bueno hacemos otra quedada este sabado 11,en el mismo sitio misma hora? un saludo

----------


## gines

hola chavalillos,como esta la cosa por murcia? nadie dice nada,esto no puede ser,venga vamos a animar este subforo de la gente de murcia(y el que quiera jejej).contar algo:
yo por ejemplo este fin de semana ha dido uno de las magicos de mi vida e estado haciendo magia desde el jueves,hasta el sabado.lo hemos pasado muy bien (no hita?) en fin yo estoy aqui para el que me necesite........ saludos.

----------


## dreaigon

Yo siguiendo los pasos de Ginés os voy a contar una anecdotilla.

La cosa esque mi pueblo (que es el mismo de pedro) es muy chico y como yo ya voy haciendo algunos juegos pues la gente ya me conoce (ojo: no penseis que yo voy haciendo juegos a todo el mundo, solo en ocasiones especiales y si a mi me apetece).

Total que un dia suena el telefono, era mi tia y me dice que si quiero hacer una comunión para este año, yo le digo que no estoy preparado para eso pero que ablaria con alguno de vosotros por si querias hacerlo.

Al fin quedo en que la señora de la comunión (no mi tia) me llamaria para hablar sobre esto.

Me llama y yo le explico que tengo amigos en cieza en abaran y alrededores que alomejor pero no seguro podrian hacer magia en la comunion de su hijo.

Le comunico que si alguno estaba dispuesto le pasaria el numero de telefono y el mago llamaria a la señora para hablar sobre el tiempo que queria en la actuacion el precioi y tal y en ese momento la señora me dice: No, no si es pa ir combrando, hombre no va a ir de gratis, total, me da  = gastarme 5 o 10 euros mientras tenga a los crios sin dar el follón dos o tres horas.

JAJAJAJAJAJAJ me aguanté la risa como pude y le comenté que eso era un precio insultante y que yo no sabia cuanto podriais llegar a cobrar pero que  estaria de 150 euros para arriba, la mujer se ofendio me dijo que como podiamos estafar asi a la gente le intenté explicar porque ese dinero pero antes de eso me dijo que esta ba segura de que encontraria a alguien por menos de 20 euros. Mi tia me comentó que desistió de buscar.

Pues eso una anecdotilla para que os riais un pco

----------


## magomarti

HOla soy el mago marti de cieza , quiero decirle a draigo que yo cobro 350 eur, y le gente no se ha quejado nunca , si los payasos ya cobran 150  y nada mas hacen pintales la cara a los crios ,si haces una buena actuacion  tienes que cobrala. saludos magicos

----------


## magojuanillo

hola murcianos que tal, bueno deciros que este sabado habra quedada en murcia, para el que quiera ir.....de momento vamos ignacio,juan,alfonso,el pirata y creo que pepe y alguno mas , asi que ya sabeis , en la cafeteria de siempre a las 4.30 o 5 un saludo y muxa magia...

----------


## dreaigon

ya marti, solo lo ponia como una anécdota, esa señora solo queria tener a los chiquillos entretenidos un rato mientras ella se tomaba el café.
por supuesto, las buenas actuaciones hay que pagarlas.

P.D soy de tu ciudad, mejor dicho de tu pueblo cieza

----------


## ARENA

QUEDADA NAVIDEÑA
Que les parece hacer la ultima quedada de este año para vernos por navidades el :

Sabado 30 de Diciembre a las 16:30 en el mismo sitio y asi planear todas las quedadas del año que viene.

SE APUNTAN ?

----------


## dreaigon

Si puedo vajaré y os demostraré lo poco que sé, el dia me parece bien y la hora genial, olo confirmaré más adelante pero por ahora apuntame arena

----------


## gines

me parece una buena idea,vamos a animarnos y haver si podemos ir muchos,de todas maneras la semana que viene confirmamos.un saludo

----------


## ARENA

De hecho que les parece hacer una comida ? podriamos reservar algun menu en algun restaurante y el que quiera despues de la comida hacer un pequeño show de magia. Que les parece ?

----------


## ARENA

Vamos animense

----------


## Amigo Pepe

Buenas señores al fin me he metido en el foro (se me resisstía) un saludo a Ruben, juan, Ignacio, gines y todos los demás, aquí Pepe para lo que gusten.

----------


## magojuanillo

hola pepeeeee que tal hombre,me alegro mucho que estes por aqui tu tambien jeje bueno sobre la quedada no se si podre ir pero hare lo que pueda,bueno deciros que el viernes hay magia en guardamar a si que si vais alguno....nos veremos jeje , venga un saludo y FELICES FIESTAS

----------


## dreaigon

¿Pero pepe que tal?

En ocasiones me ha dado ganas de entrar aqui en cieza a la clinica de tumujer para felicitaros las fiestas, pero por verguenza desistí, saludala de mi parte.


de nuevo digo que intentaré bajar, pero no se que hacer porque me he vuelto a romper la mano y no quiero estar ahi sin hacer nada e importunando, no se... ya veré


FELICES FIESTAS

----------


## Amigo Pepe

Igualmente Feliz año para todos, ya veremos lo de la quedada.
Un saludo.

----------


## Fatuo

Buenas, yo tmb soy d murcia, soy muy novato, estoy en la fase de llevar la baraja en la mano siempre para hacerme a ella, me se algunas rutinas, cnd crei q ya me salian bien, me grabe en video.

Bua! q mal lo hago aun, q poco arte. De momento con una svengali + biselada le pongo MUCHO teatro y dejo a mis colegas con la boca abierta, pero claro asi es fácil.

Si hay quedada a ver si puedo ir, aunq sea para tomar cafe.

----------


## gines

hola chicos,espero que el fin de año y los reyes fuera bueno,pero en fin otro año mas.
y que mejor que empezarlo que con una buena quedada,de esas de antes.pues ya esta,este sabado 13 de enero,hay una,y espero que vaya mucha gente ya que vamos a decidir lo de almussafes,y bueno no falteis. un saludo a todos y fatuo no dudes en venir ya veras que bien lo pasas,un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

hola chicos que tal,bueno pues la verdad es que este sabado estaria bien una quedada si,a no ser que haya mal mayor,el naxo y yo vamos del tiron a exar un ratito magico d los buenos,supongo k sera en el mismo sitio/hora que de costumbre,venga pues un saludo y asta el sabado .....

----------


## Hita

Hola chavales, contar conmigo para el sabado 13.
¿A que hora es? y donde nos vemos?

----------


## magojuanillo

hola hita que tal,pues sera de 4.30 a 5 de la tarde en la cafeteria de siempre,a ver si nos juntamos todos y examos uno de esos raticos buenos jeje venga un sludo a todos y asta el sabado...

----------


## gines

ok juanillo,eres un crack,asi me gustan esos animos,pues donde a dicho juan sera.para los que no lo sepan y quieran ir yo estare alas 4 30 en la puert del diario la opinion,para recojer al que este perdido jejej,un saludo y hasta el sabado. :shock:

----------


## Fatuo

Esto... soy nuevo, osea q no se q cafeteria es, teniendo en cta q pueda ir... ya dije q soy novatillo.

----------


## magojuanillo

hola fatuo,pues como bien a dicho mi gran amigo del alma gines,para el que no sepa donde esta la cafeteria,el pasara por la puerta del diario la opinion a recoger al que quiera venirse,a si que no lo dudes y apuntate,venga un saludo a todos  :twisted:

----------


## ARENA

Al final si voy a poder ir, como no se si es en la misma cafeteria de siempre (DOULPHINS) nos vemos en la antigua renault a las 16:30

Hasta mañana

----------


## magojuanillo

arena es en la cafeteria de siempre,enfrente casi de la casa d pepe k no se si lo conoces,y si no en la puerta d la opinion a las 4.30,bueno pues asta mañana entonces.... :twisted:

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno chicos , recordaos que este sabado dia 27 hay reunion, y ya terminamos de preparar lo de almussafes...venga un saludo y asta el sabado amigos :twisted:

----------


## ARENA

Ahi nos vemos.

----------


## dreaigon

esta tarde confirmo si voy. 


un saludo

----------


## Hita

Hola a todos, cuando hay kedada?

----------


## gines

pues hoy mismo, en el sitio de siempre y ala hora de siempre,un saudo.

----------


## magojuanillo

ok gines,pues esta tarde nos vemos de nuevo,si es k no fallo una....  :Lol:

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno pues la kedada a estado a la ultura como ultimamente y cada vez esto pinta mejor chicos,a ver si los de la zona que todavia no se an pasado se prueban algun dia,asta la proxima.... :twisted:

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno pues avisaros de la reunion/quedada de este sabado dia 24, en el mismo sitio/hora que de costumbre,un saludo y espero veros a todos por alli  :twisted:

----------


## pepefer

hola yo soy nuevo en el foro y en la magia pero me interesaria asistir a una de esas quedadas si no os importa.
espero que no aunque veo que quedais casi todos o todos los sabados eso esta bien si no os molesta que vaya yo algun dia por favor decidmelo. gracias.un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

todo lo contrario pepefer,cuando quieras puedes ir,solo ponte en contacto conmigo o con gines y te comentamos como va, un saludo

----------


## pepefer

muchas gracias por esta acogida tan grata.
si me guataria ir alguna vez lo que pasa que por mi trabajo no creo que puea ir todos los sabados. pero sacare tiempo para poder ir y asi poder conoceros y comentaros dudas. muchas gracias otra vez

----------


## dreaigon

Hola!!!   :Smile1:    Nos solemos juntar los sabados alternados, uno si otro no, pero tampoco es segura esa regla, estate atento al foro, juanillo suele poner los dias que quedamos con antelación


Un saludo

----------


## gines

hola chicos,quiero deciros unas cosillas,lo primero es para el que no lo sepa que estamos de luto porque ha muerto JOSELY,presidente de AMIP,que es la asociacion murciana de ilusionismo y prestidigitacion.fallecio este sabado pasado el 24.el ha sido uno de mis maestros, una gran perdida.D. E. P.
ahora tendremos que cambiar algunas cosas en la asociacion y renovar otras,espero que nos reunamos la proxima vez el sabado 10 de marzo en el mismo sitio,y hablaremos de algunos detalles,bueno os mando un saludo a todos,y pepefer no dudes en venir ala proxima.

----------


## ARENA

JOSELY

----------


## pepefer

muchas gracias espero poder ir y lo siento si te a afectado la muerte de este hombre. un abrazo

----------


## gines

esta tarde sabado 10 reunion,lo siento por decirlo a ultima hora pero no lo sabiamos hasta ahora.bueno sera en el mismo sitio ala misma hora.si alguien quiere venir y no sabe el sitio que este alas 4 30 en la puerta del diario la opinion,que yo mismo lo recojo.un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

Demasiado tarde. Me fui esta misma mañana al campo, siento no haber estado, bueno a ver si contais por aqui si se ha hablado de algo interesante. Gracias

----------


## dreaigon

Como no he encontrado un lugar mejor para ponerlo, mejor lo pongo aqui.

(ARTÍCULO COPIADO DE UNA REVISTA PRODUCIDA POR UNA ASOCIACIÓN DE DISMINUIDOS SPICICOS Y FÍSICOS)

""""Tarde de magia con los niños afectados por Espina Bífida

Niños y niñas con espina bífida pudieron disfrufar de un gram espectáculo de magia de la mano de Domingo y Mayi, organizado por la Asociación Murciana de padres con Hijos con Espina Bífida (AMUPHEB), dentro de su pograma de "integración social de menores" y con motivo del Día Internacional de la Espina Bífida.

Los pequeños recibieron la invitación para inagurar el teatro privado  que el mago murciano Domingo Artés acababa de instalar en su nueva casa de la Alcayna.
Para este homenaje tan especial, Domingo contó con la colaboración de Antonio Mejías, presidente de la asociaciñon de pasteleros, y de la empresa de golosinas Clay, que pusieron un sabor aún más dulcea la jornada.

Al finalizar la actuación, los magos ofrecieron numerosos regalos a todos los asistentes y  celebraron una gran merienda llena de pasteles, chucherías, magia e ilusiones para todos.
Además de disfrutar del espectáculo de magia, niños y mayores pudieron visitar el Museo de la Magia de DOMINGO y MAYI, así como la exposición de miniaturas de Sánchez Castellanos, que el mago guarda en un departamento secreto, en el que se representan algunas de las fiestas y tradiciones más arraigadas de Murcia.

Este acto se enmarcó dentro de las actividades de la Asociación Murciana de padres con hijos con Espina Bífida, celebró con motivo del día internacional de la espina bífida."""""


¿Alguien sabia algo de esto?¿alquien los conoce? ¿alguien a visitado su casa"

----------


## magojuanillo

dreaigon, yo lo conozco por que es el que organiza todos los años un festival de magia, en el teatro romea, y yo e estado en algunos , ademas este año me toco por suerte subir  al escenario en una de las actuaciones jeje,tambien lo e visto en fiestas y demas, sus hijos tambien tienen ya otro espectaculo , grandes ilusiones es lo que hacen , bueno un saludo y nos vemos pronto :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

Más pronto de lo que piensas.

----------


## magojuanillo

a ver murcianicos, este sabado hay reunion / quedada, sobre todo concretar el vieje a almussafes, a si que espero veros a todos alli, sera en el mismo sitio y hora de siempre , en la cafeteria a las 16.30 , bueno un saludo y asta el sabado compañeros..... :twisted:

----------


## magomarti

Hola este año la magia que se hace en el romea sera el 15 abril 1007 con la actuacion de MAGO MURFHI, ELISEO Y JENIFER, EL NUEVO ESPECTACULO DE RIBERSON, ALEX Y EDU ARTES,

----------


## dreaigon

Alguien irá a ese espectáculo, es por comprar las entradas cuanto antes par auqe podmaos estar cerca unos de otros.

----------


## magojuanillo

yo si puedo, este año tampoco me lo pierdo  :twisted:

----------


## magojuanillo

por cierto, este sabado sera la ultima reunion en la cafeteria , hay sorpresa......jeje , a si que no falteissssss    :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

No jod...s joee esta no me la pierdo ni de coña, vamos que voy pa murcia aunque sea andando.

----------


## pepefer

hola como fue esa reunion el sabado esa que deciais que era la ultima y preguntar por que era la ultima en la cafeteria.
es que vais a cambiar de sitio? si es asi decidlo que tengo ganas de ir a alguna reunion. muchas gracias.

----------


## magojuanillo

hola pepefer, pues si, es la ultima por que vamos a montar una nueva asociacion, en un nuevo local, a si que a ver si te animas y te pasas un dia, bueno un saludo y si necesitas algo , me das un toque. :twisted:

----------


## Hita

Buenos señores, ya solo quedan horas....... 
¿Preparados para un finde de pura magia :Confused:

----------


## dreaigon

si si, y quitando las horas de sueño, pues quedan dos o tres oritas nada mas

----------


## magojuanillo

hita , no te me vallas esta noche de copas.......que a las 12 hemos quedado....jeje venga que no queda naaaa

----------


## pepefer

magojuanillo pero donde vais a montar eso por murcia capital?
si es asi seguro que me animare algun dia solo tienes que decirme donde esta el sitio.

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno, no esta en el centro, esta a unos 12km, en un pueblo que se llama santa-cruz, y por si te sirve mas de referencia por si no te suena ese, esta al lado del cruce del raal, (mas sonado), por la zona de discotecas y eso, bueno si aun asi no das con el, me das un toque, un saludo y no dudes en venir.

----------


## dreaigon

y para cuando la primera chicos?


por cierto genial en almussafes

----------


## magojuanillo

pues habra una gala de inaguraion, pero antes haremos una quedada para que sepais donde esta y estrenar el local.... :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

tomaaaa por mi empezaba mañana mismo.

----------


## pepefer

santa cruz pasado el llano de brujas no? donde esta la colegiala no?

----------


## magojuanillo

siii, x alli si, pasas llano de brujas y antes de llegar a la colegiala, hay un videobank en la orilla de la carretera,  pues pegado al videobank esta, aunque se entra por la calle de al lado, a si que ya sabes... :twisted:

----------


## gines

hola chicos,como vala cosa? bueno este sabado 14 de abril habra una quedada,y visitaremos el nuevo local  de la nueva asociacion murciana de magia.mas detalles a finales de semana,un saludo a todos.

----------


## magojuanillo

ya que va a ser la 1ª quedada (oficial)   :Lol:   en el local,a ver si nos juntamos todos y pasamos una buena tarde, un saludo a todos :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

Pues a ver si es verdad, ya tengo unas ganas. asi echamos una tarde ablando y pasandolo genial, como siempre.

Tendré que hablar con pedro para ver como narizes vamos a llegar hasta allí, porque andando lo veo un poco chungo.

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno chicos, mañana es la reunion, a partir de las 16:30 de la tarde en el nuevo local, espero veros a todos por alli, si alguno necesita algo que me mande un mp o me llame al 639731666, un saludo

----------


## LeNoiR2222

En principio ibamos a ir yo y un amigo. Yo no voy a poder ir, me han surgido un par de problemas y mi amigo esta inlocalizable. Si la cosa cambia me acerco que ya se más o menos donde está. 

Un saludo y pasarlo bien!

----------


## Chimeno

HOLA BUENAS SOY UN CHICO DE MADRID AUNQUE AHORA VIVO EN BULLAS (MURCIA)ME GUSTARIA CONOCER GENTE QUE LE GUSTE LA MAGIA PARA QUEDAR INTERCAMBIAR IMFORMACION Y APRENDER UNO DE OTRO.AUNQUE YO SOY ALGO NOVATO EN LA MAGIA PERO NO MUXO. EN FIN.SI QUEREIS MANDARME UN E-MAIL  A anhika@terra.es si quereis ciao.

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno chicos , pues este sabado dia 28 es la proxima reunion en la AMIP,como la mayoria de vosotros ya sabeis, es en el nuevo local, a si que avisados estais...  chimeno si puedes y quieres pasate y nos conocemos, sin mas un saludo a todos. :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

Que bien suena eso de AMIP.Allí nos vemos

----------


## gines

hola muchachos este sabado 5 de mayo,reunion a ver si vamos muchos,animaros y un saludo.avisad a todos .

----------


## magojuanillo

muy bien gines, pues yo me apunto , tambien podiamos quedar antes e incluso comer alli mismo y aprobechar mas la tarde para los que vengan de fuera, bueno de aqui al sabado a ver la gente que se apunta y se ve...un saludo a todos  :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

Bueno yo me apunto, pero antes tengo que comentaros un pequeño problema que me a surgido a ver sialguno se oferce a ayudar.
Mirar donde el CAI PLIS

----------


## magojuanillo

donde el cai...no veo nada, dime que te pasa por aqui o por mp y si puedo te echo un cable

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno chicos, este sabado comida reunion   :Lol:   , si es que hay que ver cuanto nos gusta la fiesta..... :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

joee me los vas a decir a mi que me voy a pasar to el sabado liao

----------


## ARENA

Alguien va a ir a Alicante este fin de semana ? al CICLE "SENT LA MÀGIA" ?

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=12358

----------


## gines

hola chicos,este sabado 19 de mayo tenemos reunion,en el local lo digo con tiempo para que no hay excusas jejeje,un saludo y espero ver a mucha gente por alli.

----------


## dreaigon

Pos yo te obedezco y no pongo excusas, tanto Pedro como yo estaremos allí.

----------


## magojuanillo

yo tambien ire, a si que nos vemos en la asociacion a la misma hora de siempre, un saludo y asta el sabado  :twisted:

----------


## Hita

Hola chavales, yo por fin voy haber la asociación este sabado, contad conmigo.
Saludos.

----------


## magojuanillo

bien chicos esto pinta   :Lol:   de momento vamos gines,pedro,dani,ignacio,arena,hita,panxo,alfonso,  javi, y yo, a si que pasaremos una buena tarde, a ver si se viene alguno mas , un saludo

----------


## dreaigon

Si pero yo voy  un poco hecho polvo, que vengo de viaje de estudios.

----------


## gines

hola muchachos, el sabado 2 de junio proxima reunion en el local,a ver si a esta vamos todos ,asi que avisad a los que no puedan leer esto,a la misma hora.un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

ok gines, pues nos vemos el sabado, un saludo y asta pronto  :twisted:

----------


## _[amigo]_

Esto ya tiene un tiempecillo, pero es que no he podido acceder al foro antes (por temas tecnicos), y al ver los mensajes privados me quede de piedra, y encontre este post super impresionante.
Soy de Cartagena, y soy menor de edad, con lo cual se me hace bastante dificil la tarea de relacionarme con la magia, ya que a la gente de mi edad suelen interesarle otras cosas ¬¬ .
Bueno, lo dicho, por aqui ando, ya somos uno mas en el lote de Murcianos.
Espero poder aprender de vosotros algun dia (aunque no se si sera posible).

Un saludo a todos  :Wink1:

----------


## dreaigon

como ya sabes, tenemos un local donde nos reunimos, estate al loro y vente un dia

----------


## _[amigo]_

Hay algun adolescente entre vosotros (aparte de yo) xD
Es que me da algo de reparo ir con gente tan mayor y sin nadie de mi "edad", aunque no me importaria pero, estaria bien no ser el unico pequeño (entre comillas, claro).

Por cierto una respuesta rapidisima jajaja.
Mi e-mail: amigo_irc@hotmail.com

Agregadme y hablamos  :Wink1:

----------


## dreaigon

No los hay tan rapidos como yo, jeje.

Por lo de la edad no te preocupes, son todos buenisima gente, tambien de nuestra edad mas o menos estan dos mas pedro y vicente, estos tios son geniales con las cartas en las manos.

A ver si subes, ya nos conocerás, lo pasamos genial, aparte tenemos un pedazo de local. Cocina inclusive y sala de visionado con "sofases" y "amacas"

Jajaj.

Aparte, yo soy un principiante que no pasa de juegos fáciles ee.

te agrego al msn

----------


## magojuanillo

amigo, bueno decirte que nos solemos juntar cada 2 sabados en la asociacion, cuando quieras nos vemos un dia y te informo de todo lo que quieras. bueno gente joven si que hay, ademas de dani estan pedro y vicente , este ultimo de cartagena tambien,aunque en cartagena ademas de vicente hay alguno mas,bueno  lo dicho un saludo y asta pronto  :twisted:

----------


## _[amigo]_

Agregar mi direccion al msn y a ver si coincidimos algun dia y hablamos sobre ello, de momento me conformo con saber que aqui en Murcia se promueve esto de la magia.

Encantado de poder hablar con todos vosotros  :Wink1:

----------


## ARENA

Hay reunión este sabado 16 de Junio ?

----------


## dreaigon

Hombre ruben, dichosos los ojos!!!!


Pues si, este dieciseis tenemos reunión 

¿Sabes donde es el sitio?

En el caso de que no lo sepas, a las 5 o así, lorenzo o alguno de ellos pasan a recogernos a los jovenes a la estación de autobus, así que dilo cuanto antes y hablamos para guiarte. te esperamos  :D

----------


## magojuanillo

buenas compañeros, pues si, este sabado habra reunion en la asociacion, a las 5 como de costumbre, espero veros a todos por alli,un saludo y asta el sabado.... :twisted:

----------


## _[amigo]_

Bueno, creo que este sabado es pronto aun, no soy ni principiante aun :(
Ademas, este sabado creo que no va ha poder ser, porque tengo una actuacion de baile de mi hermana...

Pero hay tiempo, ya nos veremos algun otro sabado (espero).

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno chicos, este sabado no podeis faltar a la reunion, ademas ya que tendremos invitados, se hara una cena en el local tambien, a si que los que tengais pensamiento de venir , mandarme un mp o me llamais, bueno un saludo y asta el sabado  :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

Pues yo, YO NO VOY......


 :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :( 


Las cosas cuando salen mal salen mal.....

----------


## ARENA

Hola Juan estos meses son los mas complicados para mi, y todavia es pronto para saber si puedo ir o no, espero que pueda.

A que hora seria la cena ?

A que te refieres con invitados ? espectadores o algunos magos ?

----------


## dreaigon

Secreto secreto ruben, que cabio de foto no... a ver si vas y nos vemos, que quiero ver a esos conejillos de goma jejeje

----------


## Dragon1

Hola zagalicos!
Se presenta el dragoncete de vuelta de las Africas.  
Decidme cuando es la proxima reunion que voy paya. Llego maniana Jueves a San Javier, asi que manterme informao.

Po lo disho, ataluegor! 8-)

----------


## dreaigon

Pues el sabado este: día 14 tenemos reunión, al menos eso creo, de todas formas espera que lo ponga gines o magojuanillo que lo saben con más certeza.

----------


## magojuanillo

hombre dragon!!!!!!!! pues mira, este sabado sera la ultima reunion antes de las vacaciones, aunque lo mas seguro que se haga otra, pero para cenar y hacer algo especial (aun no lo se) , a si que a ver si te animas este sabado y vienes a la asociacion, aqui te dejo mi telefono para lo que necesites 639731666 , y ya nos cuentas que tal te a ido por africa, bueno pues un saludo y asta el sabado compañeros  :twisted:

----------


## dreaigon

pues ya te a confirmado mago juanillo, estoy desenado conocerte y uno más para las reuniones....que bien

----------


## Dragon1

Bueno, pues ya me la perdí.

Como estoy todavía aterrizando, no he hecho base aún, así que en breve (esta semana) daré toques.

Ataprontol!

----------


## dreaigon

Dragon, ¿eres de murcia capital? las reuniones oficiales ya an acabado hasta septiembre pero eso no impide que podamos quedar alguna tarde o eso.

----------


## Dragon1

Hola Dreaigon,

Soy nacido en Cartagena, pero mi domicilio actual es el mundo. Probablemente pase mañana Viernes por la capi.

Avisaré. Ataluegorl

----------


## dreaigon

Yo soy de Cieza, pero si hay que bajar a la capital no me importaria,

----------


## magojuanillo

bueno chicos , pues despues de casi 2 meses de vacaciones en la asociacion, este dia 1 de septiembre volvemos a las reuniones, a si que a la misma hora de siempre estaremos en el local, espero veros a todos de nuevo por aqui , ya hay mas de una sorpresa para empezar fuerte....  :Lol:   a si que no os despisteis y nos vemos el sabado, un saludo a todos.

----------


## Tebi

Perdonen yo tambien soy de murcia pero tengo 12 y me gustaria que me dijeran si puedo asistir a la reunion ya que tengo total permiso y me encantaria conocer por fin a algun mago en cartagena, espero las respuestas y por favor pido que lo digan rapido asi estare preparado para el dia.
Gracias.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola chicos, bueno, simplemente queria avisar de que este sabado habra reunion, a si que ya sabeis chicos, nos  vemos el sabado tarde y hacemos unas magias....un saludo a todos.

----------


## JMol23

ey! yo soy de murcia tambien, de un pueblecito cercano a la capi. recién llegado a la web y ya conozco varias técnicas gracias a algunos videos y libros, aunque aun me falta mucho de practica y de ver magos en la realidad. alguien me dice como va eso de las reuniones,  quien puede ir, donde son, etc.? gracias!! saludos achos xD

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola JMOL23 , pues en Murcia si que habemos y unos cuantos....  :Lol:  , por cierto de que pueblo eres?? , agregame al messenger y te digo lo que quieras saber, un saludo.

----------


## JMol23

pues soy de un pueblo muy cerca del tuyo, ya te he agregado a msn, saludos!!

----------


## JMol23

Hola de nuevo a todos, en especial a los murcianos,

ey magojuanillo una cosa, ayer te traté de poner en msn pero no te he visto aun, no se si es que no hemos coincidido o que hice algo mal, ya que el msn y yo no nos llevamos muy bien. yo te agregué con la direccion que está en el perfil, esta correcta? saludos!

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Acabo de descubrir este foro y la veradad es que llevaba tiempo buscando algo así. Llevo un año aprendiendo magia por mi mismo con libros y videos, pero llega un puntro en el que te gustaría compartir tu magia con gente que comparte tus sueños. Soy de El Palmar de Murcia y me gustaría conocer una escuela o una asociación de magos.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola Fernando, bueno, escuelas en murcia no hay, lo que si hay es una asociacion donde nos juntamos la gente de murcia y algunos de alrededores, si quieres quedamos un dia , nos vemos y te cuento.   

Un consejo, pasate por la seccion de nuevos miembros, te presentas y nos cuentas algo mas de ti, un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

:P Hola Fernando ok . Me alegro  mucho tenerte entre nosotors . Haqui esta lo que buscas y lo q necesitamos casi todos , desde consejos ,novedades  etc..... Bueno ,yo soy o bien vivo en Sangonera la Verde  8-) , pero e vivido muchos años en los Rosales  :twisted: . Quizas conozcas Fruteria los techos bajos  :?: . De hay vengo , bueno seguro q nos vemos algun dia, bien venido SEAS . :D

----------


## siete de picas

HOLA! a todos los paisanos. :D  Creo q este sabado os toca la reunion. Si no os importa, me gustaria poder participar   :Oops:  , pues tengo el gusto d conoceros a todos. E probado mentalmente pediroslo, pero soy umpoco corto :|  solo pemsarlo, me palpita un poco mas lijero el corazon.BUENO aqui estoy esperando   :Wink:  , gracias.Hasta la vista.

----------


## magojuanillo

Este viernes nos juntaremos algunos, si quieres pasate y nos conocemos, en la Alberca, el pub pirata, sobre las 5, un saludo

----------


## siete de picas

HOLA magojuanillo.ES muy temprano para mi salgo mas tarde de trabajar yestoy en Torrevieja. :(  Pero me gusta,la Alberca  :P ,la conozco y vivo muy cerca de ella,gracias por la invitacion.DE TODAS forma ya me e decidido conoceros y no voy a parar hasta coseguirlo,nos vemos.   :Lol:

----------


## magojuanillo

Pues en torrevieja tienes al señor tato, a Luthipiero y algunos mas, creo que se juntaban los miercoles ahi, no lo se seguro, si no aparece ninguno de ellos por aqui, me informo y te lo digo, un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

Hola,te agradezco las molestias que te as tomado :D  :: .Resulta que este sabado no lo voy a trabajar.  :twisted:    Por eso ,era el interes de saber si este era el sabado :?: . aparte del viernes.Gracias,hasta pronto.  :Lol:

----------


## magojuanillo

Bueno, pues hoy mircoles vamos algunos a echar un ratito y a hacer unas magias, hemos quedado esta tarde en el pirata, a si que el que quiera y pueda....que se pase, un saludo a todos. :twisted:

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Siento no haber podido ir, me ha pillado currando. La verdad es que tengo el mono de quedar otra vez. Espero que haya otra esta misma semana.

----------


## dreaigon

a ver cuando quedamos en algun ladito que podamos ir todos, y ahora que tenemos puente más aún....

----------


## magojuanillo

Pues este sabado, en el pub el pirata, habra un espectaculo de magia, a si que si podeis, no lo dudeis....vamos a pasar una buena noche....  :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

Ostias neng
 eso es cierto, y quien vais, que pena que ni hay autobuses a esa hora, ni poddemos ir, si no pedro y yo nos pasariamos.

----------


## josejoamurcia

Buenas, queria deciros que yo tambien soy de murcia y me ha gustado mucho este rinconcillo donde podemos conocernos entre paisanos. Espero poder aprender mucho con todo esto. Por cierto, mi mail es nimehables@hotmail.com Un saludo.

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Me gustaría saber si los magos de murcia están enfadados, están dormidos o han entrado en una crisis de magia o algo así. Como es posible que a ninguno se nos haya ocurrido escribir nisiquiera un Feliz Año 2008. Bueno espero que con este mensaje se empiece otra vez a comunicar cualquier acto, espectáculo o quedada.                                                                                              


Pues nada, lo dicho, FELIZ AÑO 2008 y hasta pronto.

----------


## siete de picas

Feliz año nuevo a ti FERNANDO OK y demas paisanos ,sin olvidarme de los demas FOREROS  :Smile1:  .La ausencia, puede que sea de tanta FIESTA yBULBUJAS 8)  :P .Tambien por haber pocos y dispersados :?: .No te preocupes,el que no escriban no quiere decir que no  lean los post.Seguro que alguno mas responde. :P  :P Bueno buena MAGIA . Nadie esta enfadado,puede que tambien esten practicando con los nuevos trucos que lean traido los REYES MAGOS.Asta pronto.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola Fernando, feliz año nuevo hombre   :Lol:  
Pues no estamos enfadados ni tenemos ninguna crisis magica, seguimos al igual que siempre juntandonos en la asociación, lo que pasa es que como nos juntamos cada dos sabados alli, pues no hace falta ponerlo.
Tambien seguimos juntandonos además de las reuniones (oficiales), una vez a la semana en el pirata o en otro sitio.
De todas formas si algun dia de estos quieres quedar dame un toque y nos vemos. 
Otra cosa, agregame al msn o dejame tu telefono y cuando vallamos a juntarnos algunos en el pirata te doi un toque y si puedes te vienes, por que ahi no hay dia fijo y vamos cuando podemos (igual hoy me acerco), aunque la mayoria de las veces suelen ser los jueves o viernes.
Un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola compañeros, bueno deciros que mañana jueves vamos a juntarnos algunos en el pirata, en la Alberca, a si que el que quiera y pueda...ya sabe donde estamos.

----------


## siete de picas

Hola,Magojuanillo. :D  Gracias,por el comunicado.A que hora empezais  :Oops:   :Smile1:  .Un fuerte saludo,con este comunicado,seguro que vendra bastante gente.  :Smile1:

----------


## magojuanillo

Pues sobre las 17 o 17.30 estaremos en el pirata, no creo que valla mucha gente por que es una reunion "informal", de momento vamos Alfonso, Javi y yo, bueno y 2 chavales mas que aun no conocemos.
A si que lo dicho, un saludo y asta luego. :twisted:

----------


## Boeder

Un Murciano mas... como contacto con vosotros?

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola Boeder, puedes pasarte un dia por las reuniones que hacemos como ayer hicieron Fernando ok y Siete de picas y asi conocernos.
Ayer lo pasamos muy bien, y por fin conoci a siete d picas que no habia manera de vernos   :Lol:  
Si quieres agregame al mesenger y quedamos un dia de estos, un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

Hola Boederx bien venido :D .Bien,un MURCIANICO mas. :P Pues si ,si lo pasemos fenomenal :D ,aparte de conocernos,que tenia muchas ganas de ello.Los invitados y invitadas,bueno,para que decir,se fueron con la boca habierta :shock: .Sobre todo cuando,veian actuar a nuestro mago,magojuanillo :twisted: .Hasta pronto,aqui estamos.

----------


## Dragon1

Hola chicos! (alguna chica ya...?)

Se presenta el dragoncete de vuelta de las africas.

No estoy en España aún; estoy en Londón hasta finales de Febrero o así (si consigo suficientes bolos...)  :roll:  pero haced sitio que voy!!  :D 

Otra cosa, no sé si alguien mira ahí pero en la sección _"busco /ofrezco magos"_, alguien busca un mago para niños en Cartagena. Yo ya he contestado pero lo quieren para el 2 de Febrero y a mi me pilla todavía aquí en angloterra. Si a alguien le interesa...

Pues eso, que nos vemos prontico.

Ataluego Lucaaa...

----------


## Dragon1

Ah! se me olvidaba,

 si mirais al pie de este mensaje vereis el botón *"www"*. Eso qiere dicil que... Ya tengo webería! De momento sólo un frontal (para evitar el fastidioso _"página en construcción"_...) con un currículum, blog y links, pero el portal llegará pronto con vídeos, fotos, foro... yo que sé!

Pues eso, nos vemos. 8-)

----------


## magojuanillo

Mañana miercoles hemos quedado algunos en el pirata para pasar la tarde, el que no haya ido todavia ahora tiene la oportunidad para conocernos a algunos y pasar un buen rato.
Un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

Cuanto,me alegra de oir esas reuniones :D   :Smile1:  .Aunque esta vez llegare bastante tarde :-( ,despues de las ocho.A el trabojo, que tanto tiempo nos ocupa :x .Bueno nos vemos. :  :Lol:  Un saludo para todos.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola compañeros, mañana viernes nos juntaremos algunos en el pirata para hacer unas magias, el que quiera y pueda, invitado esta.
Un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

yo iria y me llevaria familia pero... no se si podré. Además uno es menor yy.... bueno espero que nos veamos este finde jovenes Padawan. un abrazo.

----------


## tursey

pues yo tambien soy de Murciaaaaa!!! :o

----------


## Claky

Leñes, yo diria que ya habia dicho que soy de murcia, pero visto lo visto parece que no... bueno, pues eso, que soy de murcia, mas concretamente de Lorca jeje. Saludos!.

----------


## Irda

Nuevo en esto y aqui que m uno :D

----------


## magojuanillo

Bienvenido, cuando quieras puedes hacernos una visita al local o apuntarte a alguna quedada y asi conocernos, un saludo.

----------


## Carthago

¿Algún mago en la Politécnica de Cartagena? :roll:

----------


## riuzaki

soy un mago de aguilas  y me gustaria quedar con algun mago de murcia
para enseñar o que me enseñen hufiel24@hotmail.com

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Me gustaría saber si alguno está en julio operativo, o se ha ido de vacaciones, para quedar un día. Magojuanillo, si este fin de semana los del local teneis reunión, si no os importa, me gustaría conocerlo y de una vez por todas formar parte del grupo (!si paso las pruebas, claro!). No he podido antes por problemas de salud (estos virus son la leche...). Espero que sea pronto.
Un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola Fernado cuanto tiempo sin verte, bueno pues nosotros en el local hemos dado vacaciones de verano, pero aun asi, solemos hacer (quedadas clandestinas   :Wink:   ), cuando quieras me llamas y quedamos para hacer unas magias.Un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

Hola COMPOÑEROS,.. Aqui estoy , el trabajo me ocupa mucho tiempo,eso es unas de las causas, por la cual no quedo , por si fallara. Pero tengo unas ganas de veros , enorme da igual donde , la cuestion es ese rato que se hecha tan bueno y tan corto que se hace.Aqui estoy , esperando noticias vuestras que siempre son tan gratas :P .Desde aqui un saludo a todos :D

----------


## pjvl23

Hola yo soy Pedro de cieza, y también me apunto para que conteis conmigo para lo que querais! eso sí, soy el más torpe y novato del siglo XXI.

Un saludo paisanicos!

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Muy buenas a "tos".
A ver si le damos un poquillo más de vida al foro, que las vacaciones y la crisis nos está afectando.
No estaría mal hacer una quedada algún día, que tengo ganas de una cervecilla....

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola Fernando, este sabado puedes pasarte por el local que estaremos alli, o si quieres quedar otro dia dilo y nos vemos.
Un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

intentaré ir este sabado chicos, un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

BUENAS, para todos .Otro que se apunta,si es posible ,la hora del encuentro,gracias . La verdad que unas cervezas no esta nada mal  :Lol:  estoy esperando .

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Buenas de nuevo.

Si mañana os juntais en el local contad conmigo. Lo que pasa es que no sé donde está. Juan, mañana te llamaré para que me lo expliques. 

A ver si nos juntamos bastantes. 

Un saludo

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola chicos, mañana por la tarde estaremos algunos en el Pilar (aparecium), si teneis oportunidad de ir no lo dudeis, va a ver muha magia...

Un saludo.

----------


## dreaigon

Chicos como vais?  espero que bien, yo como espero quejuan os dijera lo que pasa pues comprender que no puedo pasarme hasta dentro de unas semanas.

Ya tengo ganasde veros. Un abrazo

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Como ya he comentado en "anuncios mágicos", el domingo 11 de enero actúa Domingo Artés en el auditorio de Molina. A las 12 de la mañana, y el precio son 6 euros.

Nos vemos, y FELIZ AÑO a todos

----------


## siete de picas

Feliz año nuevo para todos, los paianos.            Parece que com el cambio del foro estaba estaba fuera de servicio.Bueno buena magia para todos

----------


## FERNANDO OK

Hola a todos, hace un par de meses que no os veo. Ya he visto que os habeis ido a Madrid (que envidia). A ver si un día de estos y nos tomamos algo. Las pu... oposiciones no me dejan tiempo para nada. 
Juan espero que todo vaya bien (tu ya sabes), un saludo a todos y cuando haya alguna conferencia más contad conmigo. Mientras tanto seguiré practicando en mis pocos ratos libres. 

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## el_mago_maf

hola makina yo soy de murcia cerca de la capital de las torres de cotillas kisiera saber si por aki hay alguna tienda o algo por el estilo para comprar material y tdas esas cosas.
bueno por favor decirmelo rapido estoy deseando ser mago xD.
este es mi msn: maf-1-1@hotmail.com por favor contactar con migo rapidos o si no hay en murcia cerca de murcia.
un saludo

----------


## siete de picas

hola ...paisano.    Me alegro que vallan saliendo mas,bien venido . Pero ,,estado mirando  me parece que no te as presentado, y no as leiddo las normas , no quiero reprimirte , pero es que alguien tambien te lo dira.Pues si les por aui veras que tienes vicinos ,en la capi Lorca , Cartagena.......ect.....Bueno ,bien venido seas,pacienza y sobretodo mucha practica.                  BUENA MAGIA,HASTA PRONTO.

----------


## el_mago_maf

Hola me llamo Mariano, e visto que quedais en la vieja renault y yo quisiera saver si podria ir y me comentais de donde puedo sacar las cosas por que queria unas cartas bicycle y algo mas xD bueno pues adios.
Un saludo. =)

----------


## _[amigo]_

Este hilo lleva tiempo sin comentarios, pero no recuerdo si he dicho que soy de Murcia, de Cartagena, tengo 18 años y tengo algo de material con el que practico, soy muy muy prinsipiante xD. Un saludo paisanos  :Wink1:

----------


## wizz4r

eiiiii ola yo soy de murcia tambien de la zona cartagena llevo tiempecillo en el foro lo que pasa que buscando os e encontrado......xd  aver si nos vemos algun dia

----------


## _[amigo]_

De cartagena yo conozco a K_rsaro que va conmigo a clase, y ahora a ti. A ver si aparecen los demas  :Wink1:

----------


## wizz4r

aver si es verdad y hacemos una kedada o algo

un saludo peña

----------


## Dr.Torpe

> De cartagena yo conozco a K_rsaro que va conmigo a clase, y ahora a ti. A ver si aparecen los demas


Pues conmigo ya conoces a otro de cartagena  :Cool1: ......

----------


## wizz4r

pues al final hay bastante gente de por aqui..........xdxd

----------


## Lukan

Yo tambien soy de Murcia, aunque omo he dicho en otro hilo, aun no se me puede llamar mago, mas bien chapucero jejeje, ah! y hoy cumplo 32, soy un viejunooo!!

Seria un placer quedar un dia!

----------


## siete de picas

Feliz cuple aunque umpoco tarde .ES QUE LO E VISTO AHORA.

----------


## oscar sanjuan

hola yo soy de barcelona, voy a pasar un año en murcia, me gustaria poder encontrar alguna asociación aqui en murcia capital . un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

> Feliz cuple aunque umpoco tarde .ES QUE LO E VISTO AHORA.


Pues mas tarde aun, gracias!! jejeje. Se agradece de verdad.

Saludos!

----------


## magojuanillo

Si quereis hacer una quedada se puede hacer, poner un dia que yo me apunto.

PD: Lukan, yo tambien tengo 32, pero estoi echo un chaval...jeje

----------


## Lukan

Di q si magojuanillo,jejeje,   he dicho 32?...quería decir 25? mas o menos es lo mismo, no ? estamos igual q con 25 años, bueno, no, estamos mejor!!  :Wink1:  jejeje . 

Saludos!

----------


## Magoacuatico

Hola! Por si os Interesa,
Buscan a los MAGNÍFICOS:
El Canal de Televisión 7 Región de Murcia estrena nuevo programa con Antonio Hidalgo. Con él se pone en marcha un programa de talentos, que será emitido a partir de septiembre, donde los protagonistas son los murcianos.
Se trata de un concurso, en el que se buscan vecinos de nuestra Región, que destaquen en diferentes modalidades. 
Por ello, esperamos que contactes con nosotros a la mayor brevedad posible en el 968374006

----------


## Lukan

Chicos que hay que hacer para quedar en el local de Santa Cruz?

Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

Actuación Soñando con Magia de  Enrique de León en Molina de Segura.


Un mensaje que me ha llegado a través del "feisbu". Enrique, si estás por aqui ...unas entradicas por la promo, jejeje.

Saludos.


Evento: Soñando con Magia- Enrique de León
Descripción: Actuación
Fecha y hora de inicio: El Domingo, 22 de noviembre a las 12:00
Finalización: El Domingo, 22 de noviembre a las 13:00
Lugar: Teatro Villa de Molina (Avda. del Chorrico, 10)

----------


## sergiokas

Yo tambien soy de Murcia, de Alcantarilla concretamente. Encantado de conoceros  :Smile1:

----------


## siete de picas

Hola Sergio, bienvenido seas. Aquí estamos unos cuantos Murcianicos pero, en realidad, MURCIA ESTA LLENA......Bueno, feliz navidad.

----------


## siete de picas

BUENO PARA TODOS:  Os deseo unas Navidades MAGICAS; con una cartera llena de billetes ,que nunca se acaba,y una botella de cava,que no se vacia.OS deseo lo mejor de lo mejor para todos, en especial a todos los MURCIANOS ;    FELIZ  NAVIDAD::::TUTUA:::TUTUA:::::::::

----------


## Lukan

Felices fiestas a todos y a todas!!! os deseo en estas fechas tan entrañables... q lo paséis de p.m., mucho dinero y mucho sexo!!! q los deseos estos familiares y de paz y amor ya nos lo desea todo el mundo.

Por cierto, a ver si este nuevo año trae alguna quedada murciana. 

Saludos!!!

----------


## cortoto

Hola, me llamo antonio y soy nuevo aqui, felices pascuas a todos, que bien encontrar gente en murcia, hay quedadas periodicas?

----------


## magojuanillo

Feliz año nuevo a todos, cuando querais hacemos una quedada y echamos unas magias.


pd: Marianico nos vemos el sabado, este año va a empezar mejor de lo esperado...jeje

un saludo.

----------


## magojuanillo

Cortoto nosotros en la asociacion nos juntamos cada 2 semanas, pero siempre hacemos por vernos y hacer algunas clandestinas...jeje 
Tambien nos solemos juntar algunos los sabados para tomar cafe y en el bar de Jose ( el rincon de vernon), siempre hay alguno tambien.
Un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

Yo me apunto. Mago juanillo, no sé mucho pero desde que quedamos he aprendido algunas cosillas, ahí sigo.

----------


## diverland

Saludos desde Orihuela...
Pertenece a Alicante..pero toy mas cerca de Murcia..que de Alicante jejeje....

Osea que si se queda o algo...aunque soy bastante novato..en fin me apunto..!!

Saludos y Feliz 2010

----------


## Lukan

Saludos vecino Diverland, es cierto, yo siempre he pensao que Orihuela tiene más que ver con Murcia q con Alicante, pero eso es otro foro, jeje. Por cierto, comparto contigo la "novatez".

Lo dicho, bienvenido!!

----------


## magojuanillo

Pues un sabado seria lo suyo, un tarde de magias podiamos echar si, o si os viene mejor otro dia lo decis.
Un saludo.

----------


## diverland

Ea,ea, un sabadete por la tarde estaria muuu bien!!!

----------


## Lukan

Si, claro un sábado estaria muy bien. Mientras no sea el 13 ó 20 de febrero q trabajo, por favor!!

Saludos!

----------


## cortoto

muchas gracias, es que no he podido entrar antes al foro, no me dejaba, ahora tengo dos fines de semana ocupados, pero me encantaria poder encontrar gente, yo estoy empezando pero me gusta mucho, me ha hecho mucha ilusion encontraros

----------


## cortoto

Si, si, un sabado por la tarde perfecto, yo el unico que no puedo en febrero es el del 12-14 el resto genial, un saludo a todos

----------


## antonio blake

Yo no soy de Murcia, pero me pilla relativamente cerquita, admitis a uno mas para algun sabadete magico?  :Smile1: 


Saludos

----------


## diverland

Hola Antonio!!, Por mi perfecto!! yo soy de Orihuela usea que...poned fecha y a ver si podemos todos!!

----------


## magojuanillo

Pues yo igual el viernes si podria echar una rato de magias, si alguno le apetece...que lo diga.

Un saludo

----------


## Lukan

Este viernes nooooo!!! pero el sabdo por la tarde ningun problema.

Otra cosa q queria proponeros o que penseis en ello. Habéis oido hablar de lo de "Magia pa tós" de gomaespuma?  No creeis que se podria hacer algo aqui en Murcia o alguien que conozca gente en su ayuntamiento?  Cualquier excusa es buena para un espectáculo de magia y si es por una buena causa mejor, no?
Saludos!

----------


## Lukan

> No creeis que se podria hacer algo aqui en Murcia o alguien que conozca gente en su ayuntamiento?



jeje, cuando digo q si alguien conoce gente en su ayuntamiento e refiero a la posibilidad de hacerlo a nivel local en algún pueblo, q ha quedao un poco raro.

Saludos otra vez!

----------


## magomarti

Lukan el correo en esta pagina lo tengo roto para ponerte en contacto conmigo martinezfotografo@hotmail.com .al 605282846 antonio

----------


## Lukan

> Lukan el correo en esta pagina lo tengo roto para ponerte en contacto conmigo martinezfotografo@hotmail.com .al 605282846 antonio


 
¡Ok, te envío un email!

----------


## Lukan

Cómo va esa organización para quedar con gente nueva?  El sábado por la tarde antes del madrid -barça, por ejemplo, o antes!

----------


## Lukan

Por cierto, tengo un amigo que busca un mago para un bar de Santomera.   No estoy muy enterado de las condiciones , si hay alguien interesado de la zona que envíe un m.p.  y me informaré mejor y aclararé dudas.

Saludos!

----------


## magojuanillo

Yo el sabado no puedo, pero si quedais antes, avisad y me acerco.

----------


## Lukan

Vamos a quedar alguna vez para que los novatos nos conozcamos??

Saludos!!

----------


## wizz4r

aver si alguien de cartagena se anima y quedamos

----------


## Ryushi

Buenas, soy de Murcia, bueno, más concretamente de El Palmar, y la verdad es que me gustaria ver si podemos juntarnos de cuando en cuando un buen circulo de magos para tomar unas cervezas y compartir experiencia  :117:  en fin, a ver si nos vamos reuniendo pronto, aunque ahora que llegan los exámenes...

----------


## magojuanillo

En el palmar tiienes a Fernado, el pertenece a la asociación, a si que mas cerca ya...un saludo.

----------


## Ryushi

Jo***, que nivel xDDD ¿Algún e-mail o algo donde encontrar información sobre la asociación o para hablar con Fernando? Es que no veas que pereza leerme el cholon de paginas del foro  :117:

----------


## Lukan

si es que hace falta una quedada, no paramos de decirlo y luego no organizamos nada!

----------


## magojuanillo

El nick de Fernando en el foro creo que era Fernando ok

----------


## troid

Hola, yo soy de Cartagena y me gustaría quedar con alguien de aquí para poder compartir algo de esta afición y poder saber algo sobre la situación de la magia en Murcia, si hay asociaciones, si hay actuaciones de magos, que de todo eso estoy muy desconectado. 
He empezado hace muy poco pero me gustaría tener más experiencia para poder hacer actuaciones a público infantil, he leído algunos post del foro sobre actuaciones en hospitales y debe ser algo muy bonito.
Yo trabajo a turnos, así que siempre tengo una tarde o una mañana libre, animaros los que podáis y quedamos.

----------


## Ryushi

> si es que hace falta una quedada, no paramos de decirlo y luego no organizamos nada!


Hombre, ahora mismo es mala fecha, al menos para mi como estudiante  :117:  pero en cuanto yo acabe los exámenes estoy dispuesto a quedar, que ahora llega el veranico y se puede aprovechar

----------


## wizz4r

pues conmigo podeis contar para hacer una quedada y troid yo tambien soy de cartagena asi ke un dia se podria kedar

un saludo colegas

----------


## troid

bueno, pues si quereis hacemos una cosa: si hay algun currante que pueda por esta fecha, que me pegue un toque por privado y quedamos, y ya para el verano, que podamos todos, hacemos una quedada cartagenera.

----------


## wizz4r

pues me parece genial contar conmigo

----------


## Dr.Torpe

weno magos cartageneros
samuraiciego@hotmail.com
agregarme a ver si os conosco ya ACHO!!

----------


## Lukan

Yo no soy estudiante, asi que a no ser que me coincida con trabajo puedo quedar casi cualquier día.

Saludos!

----------


## wizz4r

pues ya somos 2 lukan xdxd

----------


## troid

Hola, mi email es: ruy_pereira@hotmail.com

añadirme al mesenger y así lo tenemos más fácil para quedar. 

yo esta semana puedo míércoles y jueves por la tarde.

----------


## Ryushi

Buenas again, no sé si os habrá llegao algun spam o no xDD pero mis amigos magos y yo hemos creado un canal de youtube donde subir juegos, actuaciones en la calle, etc, el canal tiene un nombre apropiado ya que los 3 somos murcianos y proyectos de magos  :117: , así pues dadle la bienvenida al canal achomagia en youtube, tuenti y feisbuc los usamos para spamear al mundo, bueno, en cuanto a la kdd y tal, a mi me molaria que fuese en Murcia capi, que Cartagena ya la veo mucho por la uni xDDD y si es posible contactar con alguien de la asociación por estar informados y eso bueno, un saludo y perdón por la parrafada  :117:

----------


## magojuanillo

Este fin de semana estaremos unos cuantos por Murcia, en el festival de magia que hay sabado y domingo, si alguno va a ir que de un toque, un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

yo me quiero pasar el sábado por la mañana por la plaza de la catedral. Si vais a ir alguno podemos quedar. Como ves Juan no me he cansado todavía! jejeje, a ver si quedamos otra vez que ya podemos hablar de más cosas.
Ya decís algo para quedar.

Saludos!

----------


## magojuanillo

Yo por la mañana no puedo, pero la noche sera larga...y promete...un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

Pues tu tlfno no lo tengo, cambié de tlfno y perdí un montón, pero si quedais seguro mándame un mp o un email e intentaré acudir. 

Saludos!

----------


## El Ciporr

Yo quisiese saber si hay alguna asociación mágica en Murcia capital. 

Muchas gracias.

----------


## magojuanillo

Si que la hay, es el C.I.M.U , circulo de ilusionistas murciano.

----------


## wizz4r

una pregunta sobre el C.I.M.U¿ que hay que hacer para pertenecer a este circulo?¿y esta muy lejos de cartagena?gracias

----------


## marianin

Buenas, me gustaría formar parte del círculo magico del que comentabas, llevo 5 años aprendiendo magia pero necesito conocer a gente de mi gremio y así ganar soltura. Me interesaría mucho y por eso queria perdirte que si me podias poner en contacto con este círculo o si hay algun sitio para inscribirse. te lo agradecería mucho.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## wizz4r

marianin eso es lo que yo quiero ganar soltura delante de espectadores y conocer gente de este mundo magico

un saludo

----------


## siete de picas

BUENAS.La soltura ,la teneis en la calle,con la practica,.Claro,eso es..hacerlo ,aquienes no conoces. Si os atreveis..?? .Pues ya esta ,la solucion que buscais.(porcierto,Marianin de donde eres,no se ve en el perfil.UN saludo para todos.

----------


## Pedro Bryce

Hola a todos:

Como bien dice Juan (magojuanillo) en Murcia existe, dede hace seis años, el CIMU (Círculo de Ilusionistas Murcianos) la única asociación oficial de la Región Murciana.

En este post encontrareis más información acerca del CIMU: 

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=26293 

Saludos,



Pedro Bryce.

----------


## magomarti

¡ Hola¡ Soy el mago Marti,tengo 53 años y hace 20 que pertenezco  a  A C I M ( asociación cultural de ilusionismo Murciano) esta asociación esta registrada y en vigor. Siendo su presidente  D. José Quintana , Mago JOKINS de CARAVACA. Os comento esto para vuestra información, Para los más jovenes ó quien no lo sepa os explico que ademas de otros eventos
esta asociacion ha hecho 5 congresos internacionales con magos de ALEMANIA, FRANCIA,ITALIA ,
PORTUGAL etc... impartiendo conferencias en el último congreso JUAN MAYORAL de escena ,ALFA de Francia sobre fuego y pájaros grandes(guacamayos) de escena entre otros. Por motivos de obras en el teatro  y falta de apoyo del Ayuntamiento llevamos dos años sin ningun evento.  
Saludos mágicos.

----------


## magojuanillo

Hola magomarti, pues este sábado tendremos en nuestra asociación el CIMU,  a Miguel Gomez, dando una conferencia y después, una actuación, la antologia de la cartomagia española, para quien no la haya visto, se la aconsejo, la verdad es que da gusto ver actuaciones como esta, con este gran maestro, todo un lujo poder disfrutar de el y su magia este dia 26 en Murcia, un saludo.

----------


## siete de picas

BUENAS. Me dirijo a ti Magomarti
Osea ,estas 4 años en este foro,pero nunca te as dirijido ,hacia los Murcianos ,ni as nombrado nada de ASOCIACION (o es privada ??).
    Lo cual ,aqui se a preguntado muchisimo, (por no decir todos ),por TIENDAS Y ASOCIACIONES.  ( y no te as manifestado )
Pues como ya sabes que Murcia,la Magia no es tan grande ,como en otras partes de España.
  Me alegra que pertenezcas,a esa asociacion .
     UN  cordial saludo. Mariano

----------


## siete de picas

Esa actuacion no me la pierdo , je jejeje.
Nos vemos

----------


## magomarti

¡Hola ¡ Siete de Picas
Yo no suelo conectarme ,si te fijas en el perfil veras que el que está registrado es mi hijo (17 años) y el por motivos de estudios lleva un año y pico con la magia aparcada, el otro dia me conecté y vi el comentario de mi paisano pedro diciendo que no habia otra, yo le habia hablado de su existencia y que algunos de los videos que le dejaba eran de la asociación.
No habia hablado de ella por que nadie me ha preguntado ninguna vez ,he tenido contactos con algunos de este foro y creo que les tratado bién, incluso han venido a mi casa-
sin que esto cree mal rollo estoy a tu disposición para cualquier pregunta de magia ó de la asociación.
Saludos magicos

----------


## Pedro Bryce

> ¡ Hola¡ Soy el mago Marti,tengo 53 años y hace 20 que pertenezco  a  A C I M ( asociación cultural de ilusionismo Murciano) esta asociación esta registrada y en vigor. Siendo su presidente  D. José Quintana , Mago JOKINS de CARAVACA. Os comento esto para vuestra información, Para los más jovenes ó quien no lo sepa os explico que ademas de otros eventos
> esta asociacion ha hecho 5 congresos internacionales con magos de ALEMANIA, FRANCIA,ITALIA ,
> PORTUGAL etc... impartiendo conferencias en el último congreso JUAN MAYORAL de escena ,ALFA de Francia sobre fuego y pájaros grandes(guacamayos) de escena entre otros. Por motivos de obras en el teatro  y falta de apoyo del Ayuntamiento llevamos dos años sin ningun evento.  
> Saludos mágicos.



¡Hola Martínez!

Por supuesto que conocía la existencia de la asociación de Caravaca e incluso de la que había o sigue habiendo en San Javier, pero desconocía que el ACIM o la de San Javier estaban registradas como asociaciones oficiales, más bien pensaba que simplemente era un grupo de amigos que se reunían para hablar de Magia y donde, desgraciadamente, el ambiente que se respiraba entre estás dos asociaciones era algo tenso debido a los conflictos internos que existían entre sus propios miembros. 
Todo lo que estoy comentando lo se por que fuiste tu precisamente el que me lo contaste hace ya algunos años…

Es decir, que creíamos que estas asociaciones estaban “adormecidas” donde, actualmente, los miembros apenas se reúnen,  no se proponen temas de estudio en común, donde no se trae a conferenciantes, no se crean actividades relacionadas con la magia, etc. 

En el CIMU actualmente tenemos tres grupos de trabajo donde estamos estudiando los siguientes temas: 

“La Magia de J.N. Hofzinser”

“Magia con cubiletes y Magia con dados”

“Aplicaciones a la Magia de los principios perceptivos formulados en la teoría de la Gestalt”

Además, como ya han comentado antes, esté sábado 26 de junio nos visitará el Maestro Miguel Gómez con nueva conferencia.

Y veremos su espectáculo “Antología de la Cartomagia Española” 
Esto ultimo abierto también para profanos.


Por cierto, como aquí habrá mucha gente interesada en formar parte de alguna asociación, estaría bien que comentases aquí lo que soléis hacer en vuestras reuniones del ACIM, cada cuanto os reunís, horarios, donde esta el local de vuestra asociación y pagina web.

Aquí puedes ver la web del CIMU http://cimu.webgarden.es/


Saludos paisano,





Pedro Bryce.

----------


## siete de picas

NO ,por favor ,ningun mal rollo, todo lo contrario.
  Me alegro que Murcia tenga Magos y asociaciones....
La pequeña,diminuta rabia ,era que no lo sabia ....,como muchos.
           Entoces, magomartin quien es ? tu o tu hijo. ( e leido,los mensajes de magomartin )
 Auque no escriba mucho,siempre estoy por aqui.
 Un saludo.

----------


## Lukan

A qué hora es la actuación-conferencia en el cimu??  Y dónde está exactamente. si no podéis poner la dirección en abierto mandar mp , por favor.


 Saludos!


p.d.  Puedo confirmar que Magomarti está para lo que haga falta y te atiende amablemente, un saludo Antonio.

----------


## magojuanillo

Si deseas más información (lugar, horarios, actividades…), conocernos o pertenecer al CIMU poneos en contacto con Pedro Bryce (actual miembro vocal) enviando un correo electrónico con el asunto CIMU a: pedrobryce@hotmail.com

----------


## Pedro Bryce

De nuevo, os redireccionamos a este hilo:

CIMU (Círculo de Ilusionistas Murcianos) http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=26293


Saludos,




Pedro Bryce.

----------

